#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Дон Хуан живее всех живых!

## Petrok

"Дон Хуан живее всех живых!
(или история одного обмана...)"
http://www.parasite.ru/castaneda/

----------


## Andrei Besedin

За умеренную плату сдвину вам точку сборки и отправлю в Икстлан:
http://www.calle.com/world/MX/16/Ixtlan.html

----------


## Stranger

Обманул ли Кастанеда кого или нет- дело темное. Вполне возможно у него в жизни были некие события которые он интерпретировал как изучение магии. Правильно или неправильно он интерпретировал - это как говорится кто сам без греха то пусть первый камень бросит.
Что же касается обмана, то под эту категорию можно подогнать кого угодно. Например, непросветленного буддиста который на форуме Кураева обосновывает преимущества буддизма над христианством. :-))))))

----------


## Гротеск

Кастанеда форэва !!!

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Что же касается обмана, то под эту категорию можно подогнать кого угодно. 

Молчащий в уединении не обманет!

Если человек пишет для масс - то у этого действия есть вполне определенное намерение.
У Кастанеды может и не было СОЗНАТЕЛЬНОГО намерения обманывать. 
Быть может он НЕОСОЗНАННО увлекал поЧитателей в  заблуждение, выдавая его за Духовный путь к освобождению, двигаемый намерением увековечить свое имя "Магическими Пассами".

В любом случае действие совершено, а писателя уже нет...

Поэтому следует внимательно наблюдать не за поучениями Дона Хуана, а за намерениями тех, кто к этим поучениям пребегает.

Гротеск>Кастанеда форэва !!!
Вот, например, скажите Гротеск, что двигало Вами написать предыдущую фразу?

----------


## Орос Тарвага

заранее извиняюсь - а в чем проблема с Кастанедой? почему некому мексиканскому писателю приписывается обман? писатели же многие такие... у этого был хоть прообраз главного героя в лице Качоры о котором ссылка - а посмотреть скажем на Толкиена - так и вообще кажется что все из головы выдумал... про Мс Ролинг я уж не говорю...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.08.2017)

----------


## Гротеск

"Вот, например, скажите Гротеск, что двигало Вами написать предыдущую фразу?"

По приколу!

----------


## Амритавиграха

Дон Хуан живее всех живых, но вы забыли про дона Хеннаро, а это - главный прикол. :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Мда...
И Бенефактора Хулиана и прочих...

Если появляются "истории про обман" - значит это кому-нибудь нужно!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ne For

> заранее извиняюсь - а в чем проблема с Кастанедой? почему некому мексиканскому писателю приписывается обман? писатели же многие такие... у этого был хоть прообраз главного героя в лице Качоры о котором ссылка - а посмотреть скажем на Толкиена - так и вообще кажется что все из головы выдумал... про Мс Ролинг я уж не говорю...


Полностью с Вами согласен за исключением того, что -уж не проекции ли все это нашего же сознания  :Smilie: ))))))) ???

----------


## Орос Тарвага

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ne For_ *Полностью с Вами согласен за исключением того, что -уж не проекции ли все это нашего же сознания ))))))) ???*


не понял насчет вашего "исключения" (у нас есть какие-то разногласия? не заметил) 

и что именно в рамках данного треда вы назвали "проекциями нашего сознания" тоже не понял... по хорошему - и с самим этим зверем - "нашим сознанием" - мало знаком

расскажите пожалуйста про все это с самого начала

----------


## KELVIN

Представим картину: Дон Хуан из племени Яки, взялся обучать Кастанеду. Дон Хуан знаком с Качорой ныне Сантой  Качорой - ещё тем, борцом за права Яки. Записки Карлоса, его замысел писать книгу о партии магов, запах денег наводнил пустыню Сонора. Теперь условие Дона Матуса в виде куска пирога своему народу, выполняется. 

http://archive.zen.ru/may2001/msg00182.html

Пройдёт немного времени и Дед Качора со свободными Яки удалиться на второй план. История с чёрными братьями с Гарлема... Это старо. Как коммунизм.

И Алиса Суворова наконец обзавелась семьёй, разделавшись с прежними взглядами. Поняла что была ***** не поняла что осталась.

----------


## Spirit

Мне думается, что Кастанеда свою перыую книжку написал "для прикола", то есть он сам не ожидал дальнейшего успеха. Наверное думал - ну вот, выйдет книжка, небольшой гонорарец дадут, будет о чём и на что с друзьями посидеть в баре под дружеские возгласы, типа - ну ты крутой, читал твою книжку!
А тут - успех! Мало того - апостол контркультуры шестидесятых!
Пришлось (!) писать продолжение - а тут и талант открылся. Даже не помогло, что дон Хуан ушёл в "высшие сферы". Опять же пришлось вспоминать, что переходил в состояния повышенной восприимчивости.
Но - публика дура - успокоится не даст. В оющем дошло до приключений во сне и магических пассов.

А вообще, книжки Кастанеды мне нравятся...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Мытя

А мне вот даже всё равно - какие-то сенсации вокруг того, где и так их уже было не мало.
Кастанеда затронул огромную толпу народа, и это уже само по себе говорит о том, что это - серьёзное явление мировой культуры (как минимум), но большинство всё-таки склонно считать это Новой мировой религией. И тут, наверное дело не в мнении какого-то репортёра, проведшего свои умозаключения, и даже не в том чтобы все поверили, что по времени, месту, и фамилиям все события, которые описаны в книжках сходятся или не сходятся. Главное - ЧТО получил каждый из тех, кто прочёл эти книги.
А Кастанеда сказал то, что должен был сказать, и так, как должен был сказать, и это не всегда совпадает с тем, что мы хотим, или ожидаем, или что принято говорить.
Как в "Матрице": она сказала тебе то, что ты должен был услышать, то что изменит твой ум. (что то типа того)

----------


## Ne For

> не понял насчет вашего "исключения" (у нас есть какие-то разногласия? не заметил) 
> 
> и что именно в рамках данного треда вы назвали "проекциями нашего сознания" тоже не понял... по хорошему - и с самим этим зверем - "нашим сознанием" - мало знаком
> 
> расскажите пожалуйста про все это с самого начала


Извините если я не то говорю, я только недавно начал практиковать, к тому же еще не прошел посвящения, но мне кажетсяЭ, что каждый волен проеципровать в своем сознании то - что ему вздумаеться, поэтому стоит ли вообще рассуждать  на тему надуманности или придуманности чего либо все в сознании существует до тех пор пока не постигнуто состояние недвойственности ума.
Что до остального то все мы придумываем себе очень много миров, которые живвут в нашем сознании до тех пор пока мы их или не отвергнем или не достигнем определенного состояния.

----------


## Ne For

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Орос Тарвага_ 
> *не понял насчет вашего "исключения" (у нас есть какие-то разногласия? не заметил) 
> 
> и что именно в рамках данного треда вы назвали "проекциями нашего сознания" тоже не понял... по хорошему - и с самим этим зверем - "нашим сознанием" - мало знаком
> 
> расскажите пожалуйста про все это с самого начала*


Кое что я уже написал (учюсь пользоваться форумом), но не так как бы хотел.
Относительно проекций сознания могу лишь сказать, что это создание Эго определенных стереотипов и соответственно - сознание - это само Эго с совокупностью постоянно меняющегося потока мыслей (или мысли входят в Эго ----- сам запутался голова как чугун  :Smilie: ))))......)

----------


## Тера

Не знаю, правду ли писал Кастанеда, да это и не важно: "у нас, господа, иные методы" (Дон Корлеоне)  :Smilie:  Но аналогии он приводил хорошие. У меня есть один знакомый, учится в меде, специализируется по психиатрии, - он считает Кастанеду весьма полезным чтивом в плане иллюстрации для лучшего понимания некоторых теорий  :Smilie:

----------


## throughtheuniverse

"Качора рекомендует книги Кастанеды всем, как прекрасное введение и ретроспективный обзор шаманизма и некоторых его идей о мире и человеке, прекрасно адаптированных для усвоения среднестатистическим человеком, поданных в упрощённой и в несколько вычурной форме, наиболее подходящей для современного интеллектуально избалованного и падкого на сенсации европейского читателя". 

И причем же здесь обман?
Просто любит народ книжки читать и по книжкам практиковать. А все учителя - все! - говорят, и наверное не "по приколу", что нет ничего важнее прямой передачи.

----------


## PampKin Head

ЕЕЕЕ
 вот как замечательно!

Виктор Санчес
"Учиться у Кастанеды вопреки Кастанеде"
http://castaneda.dzr.ru/cc/books/sanches2.htm

http://castaneda.dzr.ru/cc/books.htm

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Не понял что тут замечательного. Нормальная американская практика - используют какую-то твою собственность без твоего согласия - судись. Или от Кастанеды ожидалось, что он как-нибудь экзотически умертвит нарушителя? Текст смешной - "я весь белый и пушистый, а уважаемый отец-основатель в мирских делах редиска". "Я только дизайн обложки у него украл... а имя его в коммерческих целях не собирался использовать, книги свои (с именем Карлоса Кастанеды на обложке крупным шрифтом) собирался раздать бесплатно".

Я бы отметил, что для американцев судиться - это функция организма. И раз К.К. не в пустыне живет, то ведет себя соответственно. 

Кстати мне кажется, что ему лично не до того, чтобы читать всю почту (ведь столько сумасшедших пишет!) и заявлять в суд - этим занимаются другие люди - у него же компания, как я понял! и для них естественно не давать другим, пусть талантливым и профессиональным людям, урвать кусок хлеба, который они по принадлежности к компании Кастанеды считают своим.

смотрю на то что написал - пытаюсь выделить, что тут относится к буддизму. Наверно так: IMHO неправильно кажется осуждать людей (к тому же светских) за то, что они ведут себя согласно законам и обычаям своего общества, постольку, поскольку их поведение не составляет прямого противоречия основам Дхармы.

----------


## PampKin Head

книжки у Санчеса хорошие....


"Упражнения по Сталкингу" 
http://castaneda.dzr.ru/cc/books/sanches4.zip
"Учения Дона Карлоса. Практическое использование техник К. Кастанеды"
http://castaneda.dzr.ru/cc/books/sanches-01.zip
"Тольтеки нового тысячелетия"
http://castaneda.dzr.ru/cc/books/sanches2.zip

А понравился мне боевой задор ... Типа, учиться вопреки... Повеяло родным Буддой - "не верь мне только потому, что это сказал я..."

А лирику про Карлоса можно опустить....
 :Smilie:

----------


## Орос Тарвага

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_  *книжки у Санчеса хорошие.... [...]А понравился мне боевой задор ... Типа, учиться вопреки... Повеяло родным Буддой - "не верь мне только потому, что это сказал я..."*


 - на мой взгляд тут пограничное состояние, нельзя дать оценку "это по-буддийски" или "это не по-буддийски". 

С одной стороны, Санчес провоцирует саморазвитие, хотя и не буддийское. Правильно? Допустим, что это хорошо. Забудем о том, что он в результате изготовляет коммерческий продукт - книги и семинары - чем и живет. 

С другой стороны, в своих книгах он пользуется именем и авторитетом другого похожего автора вопреки желанию последнего. Когда например господа Sun Myung Moon, Асахара или Ошо пользуются именем Будды, ничего хорошего для Буддизма, на мой взгляд, из этого не выходит. Был еще такой Девадатта, есть версия что отколовшись от Будды он создал свою собственную секту... увел от Будды учеников типа 500. Так сказать поучившись у Будды, сделал ему вопреки свою школу. Как это оценивать? 

Что выходит, когда один тиртхик пользуется авторитетом другого вопреки желанию этого другого? Мне кажется, буддизм этим не занимается.

----------


## PampKin Head

А зачем чему-то давать всегда оценку "по-буддийски/не по-буддийски"? Если Дхарма становится плотью и кровью, то уже пребываешь в Чистой Земле Будды Шакьямуни, и обычный поход в туалет становится действием "по-буддийски".

 :Smilie: 

По поводу коммерческих продуктов - интересный момент. В тибетской Будда Дхарме человек, принявший обеты, не теряет прав собственности (к примеру). Итого: можно быть монахом, но в то же время владельцем гостиниц, ресторанов и фабрик. Когда я про это узнал, то был несказанно удивлен... 

Безупречный Воин своих школ не создает. Небезупречный создает торговые марки и авторские права.

 :Smilie: 

Как оценивать поступки Девадатты, про то Будда и говорил. Как тягчайшее - раскол Сангхи. Но стоит заметить, что проваливаясь сквозь Землю прямо в Ад, Девадатта все осознал и прокричал, что "до глубины своих костей принимаю Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе"... Будда предсказал, что испытав последствия неблагой кармы, Деваддата станет Архатом с именем (точно не помню).... Вот такие вот бывают извилистые Пути к Архатству.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *А зачем чему-то давать всегда оценку "по-буддийски/не по-буддийски"?*


 - прошу простить, это я так понял вашу фразу "родным Буддой повеяло" - как именно такую оценку.

----------


## Борис

Карлуша, Карлуша... Как давно это было  :Wink: ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Карлуша, Карлуша... Как давно это было


Встречался?  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//Встречался?  :Smilie: //

Только читая его книги  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть такая особенность... 

Проходит время, и книги, которые "заставляли гореть" когда-то, не вдохновляют больше... К примеру "Степной Волк" Германа Гессе... Когда то мой друг порекомендовал прочесть его такими словами: "Я завидую тебе. Ты прочетаешь это впервые" И дествительно! Это был какой-то танец... Нечто цепляющее внутри и выводящее на новые уровни понимания. А теперь читаешь это спокойно, без былого восторга. 

Как это не странно... Но Кастанеду перечитываю всегда в одних и тех же состояниях ума... Невозможно напиться... Поэзия, зовущая вдаль...

----------


## Константин_К.

> Карлуша, Карлуша...


Эх...
Помнится у меня даже лет десять назад (когда увлекался) сон на пять баллов был (а может и не сон - как там бабочка у Чжуан Цзы...):

Сплю я, сплю - и вдруг просыпаюсь (причем радикально: понимаю, что все прошедшее было только сном) и вижу вокруг себя пустыню, а сам я лежу на склоне бархана.
И вдруг подходит ко мне старикан  :Wink:  и говорит:
"... ну что ж, здравствуй, Карлос!"

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Правда!

P.S.: у меня даже инициалы с Кастанедой одинаковые - вот ведь повод для глюков  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//А теперь читаешь это спокойно, без былого восторга. //

"Ум начинающего", о котором говорил Сюнрю Судзуки-роси.

//Но Кастанеду перечитываю всегда в одних и тех же состояниях ума... Невозможно напиться... Поэзия, зовущая вдаль...//

Я, бывает, вспоминаю эту поэзию. Бодхичитты бы к ней еще...

----------


## PampKin Head

Тибетцы любят упирать на относительную Бодхичитту, Дзэн - на абсолютную... Но мы пойдем Срединным Путем...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//P.S.: у меня даже инициалы с Кастанедой одинаковые - вот ведь повод для глюков //

Костя, а у меня инициалы с Гребенщиковым совпадают (кроме отчества). И дни рождения рядом. И кто-то из форумчан, когда меня в том году с Днем Варенья поздравляли, не просек фишку и написал: "Спасибо за песни!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Константин_К.

Борь, ждем, однако фоток.
Я тут кое-что сканернул из своего в Тае. Попробовал прицепить к постингу - и ничего  :Frown:  
И куда можно на сервере положить?

К.К.
( это я так подписался, чтобы иметь хоть какое-нибудь отношение к теме о Доне Хуане  :Smilie:   )

----------


## Ersh

Надо, вероятно, в фотошопе, уменьшить размер картинок. 
Там есть опция Save for veb. 
Возможно  сразу задавать размер прит сканировании.
Разрешение должно стоять 72 dpi, тип файла jpeg, размер по самой длинной стороне 400 - 500 pixels.
При таком режиме вес картинки будет вполне приемлемым для закачки.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я тут кое-что сканернул из своего в Тае. Попробовал прицепить к постингу - и ничего  
> И куда можно на сервере положить?


Можно положить сюда: http://buddhist.ru/modules/myalbum/submit.php?cid=9

----------


## Борис

Потерпите до завтра.

У Дона Хуана и Карлуши Кастаньеты прошу прощения за оффтопик  :Smilie: .

----------


## Шаман

Я на досуге подумал, что надо бы ещё один тред организовать:
*Влияние учения Дона Хуана на развитие современного эзотерического буддизма*!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Константин_К.

Шаману:
интересная тема

Сразу, кстати, вопрос: почему так много людей прошло через эти книги?

А уж категории Тоналя и Нагуаля можно параллелить бесконечно с Китаем и Индией

----------


## Marge

> Сразу, кстати, вопрос: почему так много людей прошло через эти книги?


книги К.К. обещают открыть новые горизонты познания (безграничные между прочим) и избавить от "клеш" (неких стериотипных конструктов сознания). Кто ж может посулить больше?

----------


## Ersh

Кто же в детстве не любил книги про индейцев?

----------


## Шаман

Может быть, это книги некоторого поколения, которое сейчас и сидит в и-нете?

Были поколения, которые играли в войну, разведчиков и шпионов.

Были поколения, которые играли в пиратов...

Когда был популярен Конан Дойль, то были любители играть в сыщиков и злодеев...

(Как-то Блаватскую и Рампу даже не знаю, куда приткнуть: в них игрались в основном люди не юного возраста, которые ранее игрались в поэзию куртуазных маньеристов и иже с ними).

Видимо, Кастанеда, так же, как например, Мулдашев (ох, и запинают за сравнение сейчас) - это дань времени, свободы-вакуума для появления и развития различных эзотерических учений, которая (свобода) родилась в конце эпохи застоя и развивалась в период безвременья 90-х.

2 Константин: всё же вряд ли этот форум можно рассматривать в качестве репрезентативного материала для посроения качественных оценок развития буддийских умов современности.
Есть масса людей, не посещающих и-нет вообще и этот форум, в частности, по тем или иным причинам.

----------


## Гротеск

"Видимо, Кастанеда, так же, как например, Мулдашев (ох, и запинают за сравнение сейчас) - это дань времени, свободы-вакуума для появления и развития различных эзотерических учений, которая (свобода) родилась в конце эпохи застоя и развивалась в период безвременья 90-х."

Вобщем то под подобную теорию можно подвести любое 
учение. В том числе и все виды буддизма    :Smilie:   Они тоже приобрели распространение в определенное время и также имеют свой контингент  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Конечно-конечно  :Smilie: 
Некоторые буддисты говорят даже о том, что выбор традиции в итоге определяется доминирующим омрачением  :Smilie:  
Впрочем, это их утверждение я не разделяю.

А так - действительно, и среди буддистов крупных городов можно выделить социально-культурные слои, где буддизм развивается более успешно.
В интернет-среде я бы выделил программистов, например.

----------


## sidhi

> Сразу, кстати, вопрос: почему так много людей прошло через эти книги?


наверное потому что для духовного совершенствования там можно есть кактусы и грибы  :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

А вы пробовали есть кактусы или грибы?  Попробуйте. Медитировать проще, ИМХО.  :Smilie: 
Хорошие, цепляющие книги.  А про буддизм таких мало. Для меня. А жаль.

----------


## Dmitry

> "Дон Хуан живее всех живых!
> (или история одного обмана...)"
> http://www.parasite.ru/castaneda/


Простите,но ваша ссылка не открывается.
Где еще можно найти указанную вами информацию.
Мне она очень нужна.
Буду благодарен если вы сможете выслать мне ее по мылу.

Всего доброго!

----------


## Dmitry

> Видимо, Кастанеда, так же, как например, Мулдашев (ох, и запинают за сравнение сейчас) - это дань времени, свободы-вакуума для появления и развития различных эзотерических учений, которая (свобода) родилась в конце эпохи застоя и развивалась в период безвременья 90-х.


В заголовке темы автор дал ссылку на источник который и стал,по-видимому,причиной обсуждения.
Увы,указанная страница,почему-то,не открывается.
Вы не подскажете о чем речь?
И где можно еще найти указанный автором источник?
Дело в том,что у меня близкий друг "прочно" завис на Кастанеде,хотелось бы его немного просветить.

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Шаман

Я даже и не знаю, чем помочь. Ссылка не открывается, похожих документов в и-нете я не нашёл.
Попробуйте переключить Вашего приятеля на что-нибудь менее эзотерическое. На русские сказки, например, или братьев Стругацких.  :Cool: 
"Просвещением" ИМХО тут не поможешь.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Поиск в Яндексе по словам "Дон Хуан Качора" показал, что искомая статья есть tyt:
http://magicdream.od.ua/viewtopic.ph...690d03fd8dd9ae

И tyt:
http://www.suz.ru/~brujo/viewtopic.p...174b1da098db1f

----------


## Шаман

Вот ведь. Почитал ответ модератора луганского форума.  И задумался: надо ли вообще разоблачать Кастанеду, если это приводит живых существ к страданиям (как, однако, модератор матерился...)?
Подобные вопросы возникают и в случае, а надо ли лечить алкоголиков, наркоманов, и прочих зависимых людей? Чаще всего это только добавляет данным существам страданий, а вот приносит ли в итоге положительный результат - это ещё вопрос...

----------


## yogic

Как говорил дХ, не ищи подтверждений (или опровержений) - только запутаешься.
Проблема не в книгах и учителе - поскольку они мне, например, (и многим другим) очень помогли раскрыть ум. А кто играется в "чёрных магов" и т.п. - тот и так бы нашёл себе игрушек!
Проблема в нашем отношении - находим ли мы полезное для себя (кто кинет камень, например, в принципы Пути Воина из КК-3?) - или развиваем высокомерное отношение, с подкладкой: такой-то не крут (а я крут, раз это просёк!). Это другая сторона того же фанатизма: такой-то крут! (И я крут, раз из его компании...)  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Да уж...
Будда Гаутама, помнится, наставлял каламов, жителей Кесапутты, в несколько ином ключе. :-| 
Да и по сию пору некоторые буддийские учителя рекомендуют упражняться в поиске подтверждений или опровержений, в испытании и анализе, для обретения ясности.

По поводу "раскрытия ума", тоже вполне можно сказать. Человек услышал, что можно "раскрыть ум". Человек прочитал в книжке, что можно расрыть ум. Человек сказал себе: я понял эту книжку, теперь у меня раскрытый ум. И я теперь буду учить других, как раскрыть ум. А когда человеку говорят, что ты себе запудрил мозги и другим сейчас пытаешься, то для человека с "раскрытым умом" это непонятно, это не может быть принято, это не может быть правильно, это не может быть признано. 

А про то беспокойство, кто кого круче, так воистину "отражение принадлежит зеркалу" :-/

----------


## KELVIN

> А про то беспокойство, кто кого круче, так воистину "отражение принадлежит зеркалу" :-/


Не, вы хоть поправьтесь, Шаман. Что, не надейся, друг Kelvin, тут нету камня в твой огород.  :Smilie:  Японский сад.

----------


## Шаман

2 KELVIN: Для огорода - нет :-)
Для японского сада чё-нить найти можно :-Р
Подпись хорошая. Обещаю, однако, не замусоливать.

----------


## Гротеск

"Дело в том,что у меня близкий друг "прочно" завис на Кастанеде,хотелось бы его немного просветить"
Читай: навязать свою точку зрения"?
Я вот тоже прусь с Кастанеды. Просто жутким образом! Может тоже просветите, а ?

----------


## Гротеск

И вообще, что за мода такая пошла - не врубаться в Кастанеду? Я вот ни одного расхождения с буддийскими текстами там не вижу! Просто более художественно и наглядно все написано. А кто дурак и не понимает , тому даже могу все объяснить. Разумеется на благо всех ЖС.

----------


## Шаман

Просто интересно: с какими именно текстами Вы проводили сравнение? (пы.сы. только тексты от Оле прошу не приводить. Что-нить более аутентичное, сутры, например  :Cool:  )

Про "более художественно и нагядно": супер!!!
А вообще на форуме давно плавает идея сделать собрание сутр в комиксах.

----------


## Гротеск

Ну скажите мне чего нибудь, с чем вам аналогию - и я приведу.
И, кстати, вы что то имеете против Ламы Оле???  >:-\

----------


## Шаман

Мне предсталяется, что будет лучше, если Вы всё-таки ответите на первоначально поставленный вопрос. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Гротеск

Ну раз у вас вопрос в таком состоянии... Я сравнение не проводила, я не вижу расхождений и разногласий.  То есть насколько я знакома с обоими этими учениями. Для меня они взаимовдохновляющие,  взаимопроясняющие и дополняющие.
А еще оно меня вдохновляет.

----------


## Гротеск

А насчет друга , посоветую все ему в Кастанеде разъяснить до конца, а то еще начнет наркотиками баловаться. Или на крайний случай пусть покурит. И сказать, что буддизм - это тоже самое практически. Можно его даже отослать ко мне я всё объясню.

----------


## Шаман

Хороший ответ.
Что же, на "нет" и суда нет. :-/

Ну хотя бы тогда, раз речь зашла об аналогиях, приводите:



> Каков же, монахи, этот верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет? Это – благородный восьмеричный путь, а именно:
> правильное понимание, правильная решимость,правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.  Это и есть, монахи, верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.
> (1) А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании? И рождение - страдание, и - старость страдание, и болезнь - страдание, и смерть - страдание, и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние – страдание. С нелюбимым связь – страдание, с любимым разлука – страдание, и не получать то, чего хочется – страдание. Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности - страдание.
> (2) А в чем состоит благородная истина о происхождении страдания? Жажда, которая вызывает дальнейшее становление, – сопровождаемая страстью и наслаждением, ищущая удовольствий то здесь, то там, –  то есть жажда чувственности, жажда становления, жажда не-становления.
> (3) А в чем состоит благородная истина о прекращении страдания? Окончательное затухание и прекращение, отречение, отбрасывание, освобождение, и оставление именно этой жажды.
> (4) А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий? Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильное действие, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.

----------


## Бато

Насколько помню.

У Кастанеды нет учения об уме, заботящемся о других больше, нежели о себе.

Конечная цель у Кастанеды - достижение собственного бессмертия. Получается, бессмертия "я", бессмертия эгоизма.
Следовательно, о том, что бы отдать свою руку, глаз или даже жизнь, что бы помочь кому-то - и речи быть не может.

----------


## Бхусуку

Это дело вы называете "бессмертием"? Жить тысячелетиями в керамических трубочках?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гротеск

Отлично. 
А теперь по пунктам.
"Жить тысячелетиями в керамических трубочках? "
О чем вы? Вы уверены, что мы говорим об одной книге?
"У Кастанеды нет учения об уме, заботящемся о других больше, нежели о себе."
Каждый нагваль линии собирал свою группу учеников и оставлял следующего для продолжения учения. Таким образом приводил к освобождению группу людей и продолжал линиию. Ничего не напоминает? И есть ли это забота только о себе? И вообще, простите, зачем кому то надобна ваша отрезанная рука? Жрать ее что ли?
А теперь о главном:
"правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение"  - Безупречность и отрешенность, путь воина.
"А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании? ..." - неотвратимость смерти. Смерть всегда за твоим левым плечем и когда это случится ты не знаешь. 
"А в чем состоит благородная истина о прекращении страдания? Окончательное затухание и прекращение, отречение, отбрасывание, освобождение, и оставление именно этой жажды." - освобождение, потеря формы в результате разрушения надстройки - эго. 
"(4) А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий? Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильное действие, правильный образ жизни, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение."
Безупречность, отрешенность, остановка внутреннего диалога - та же медитация, развитие видения, перепросмотр и т.д. 
Это в общих словах.
Но для меня ценно то, что это подано в ироничной и художественной форме. За этим я чувствую человека и личность,  людей, внушающих мне доверие и симпатию  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Ага, тональ и нагваль форева , пока смерть не разлучит их  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

А мне нравилось время, когда мы с друзьями топтались на пути воина! И в ответ на любую проблему предлагали  друг другу "не индульгировать".  :Smilie:  И "места силы" искали в лесах. И даже находили.  :Wink:  А осознаное сновидение - чем не йога сна?
У меня, как у Гротеска, очень много всевозможных аналогий возникает, однако перспектива, что после смерти мое осознание слопает Орел (не помню точную формулировку  :Frown:  ), меня не радует. Да и с пейотом в нашей местности напряг.  :Smilie: 

А Кастанеда оставил кого-нибудь для продоложения учения или нет?

----------


## Ирина

> А насчет друга , посоветую все ему в Кастанеде разъяснить до конца, а то еще начнет наркотиками баловаться. Или на крайний случай пусть покурит. И сказать, что буддизм - это тоже самое практически. Можно его даже отослать ко мне я всё объясню.


По поводу наркотиков - даже сам Кастанеда где-то после , если не ошибаюсь, 3-й книги под давлением критики признал, что это не единственный и не обязательный метод.

Оле Нидалу часто задают вопросы по Кастанеде, на что он, примерно, отвечает следующее - что в его учении мало сочувствия и что его образ жизни не очень подтверждает его слова. Оле всегда говорит, что одним из признаков хорошего учителя является то, что его дела не расходятся с его словами.

----------


## Гротеск

"перспектива, что после смерти мое осознание слопает Орел"
Дык это же для тех , кто не освободился, не просветлел и не воин! А что пейотов нет, так зато другого всякого много, а уж про леса и горы я не говорю - Сонора отдыхает.
..
Дело в том, что образ жизни КК вряд ли широко известен. Много домыслов.  Очень. Кроме того все учителя не очень хорошо говорят о любых других учениях. На то они и учителя. А свои мозги тоже должны быть. 
Я, например, вижу много сочувствия. И буду защищать то, что мне много дало. 
"Преданность трахнет любую беду" (с) Махов и Баста

----------


## Гротеск

А больше всего я благодарна за ОС. Это очень сильно вдохновляет и дает обалденные переживания вроде хрупкости реальности, осознанности, управления событиями... Вообще это все голые слова, которыми бессмысленно подобное описывать!

----------


## Шаман

Ну что я могу сказать.
Ваши агалогии настолько натянуты, что если так натянуть презерватив, он обязательно порвался бы.

Отрешённость - это никак не путь воина, но путь монаха и отшельника.
А "обалденные переживания" - это как раз то вариво, которое готовит Мара для доверчивых обывателей.

В общем, сострадаю. Лечить же человека, если его "прёт" и "вставляет"  от его болезни, полагаю, впрочем, бессмысленным.  :Frown: 

Пы.Сы. Я - Бэтмен!

----------


## Гротеск

"Ваши агалогии настолько натянуты, что если так натянуть презерватив, он обязательно порвался бы."
Надеюсь что ваши аналогии не из вашего личного опыта  :Smilie: 
--
"Отрешённость - это никак не путь воина, но путь монаха и отшельника." 
Цитата:  "Только принятие идеи смерти может дать воину отрешенность, достаточную для того, чтобы ..." 
Вы плохо читали КК.
--
"А "обалденные переживания" - это как раз то вариво, которое готовит Мара для доверчивых обывателей."
Да что вы говорите? А переживание сиюминутного момента и пустотности может тоже подарки Мары ? Йогу сна, наверное тоже ламы зря придумали? Если бы вы потрудились почитать эти учения, то обратили бы внимание, даже если его такой дефицит, что это аналог ОС.
---
"Лечить же человека, если его "прёт" и "вставляет" от его болезни, полагаю, впрочем, бессмысленным. "
Доктор, излечись сам! (с)

----------


## Шаман

Опять-таки сожалею, что в наше время тантра даётся всем подряд и кому попало. (Впрочем, надо различать, что даётся только для установления кармических связей, и что даётся для порактики.) Время упадка дхармы.
Йога сна, переживания не имют ценности сами по себе, как и всё остальное. Всё зависит от пути, по которому Вы следуете. И зависит от того, кто и для чего Вам эти инструменты вручил...

Разве у Мары всё плохо с переживаниями? 

Да, а что там после многоточия после "достаточной отрешённости"?   :Smilie:  
Идея смерти, это, конечно, хорошо, но это далеко не единственное, чего стоит опасаться и что стоит принимать во внимание.
Что воину хорошо, то для буддиста сансара.  :Frown: 

Пы.СЫ. Кстати, выод о том, что "таким образом, он приводил к освобождению группу людей..." - это Вы сами сделали?
Кто, кроме Карлоса утверждал, что его учение вообще приводит к Освобождению? (В буддийском смысле. Потому как в небуддийском смысле почти что каждое учение обещает Освобождение  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## Гротеск

Я могу привести дальнейшие цитаты, но будет ли от этого польза? Вы ведь не хотите расставаться со своими концепциями?

----------


## Шаман

Да и Вы так полюбили свои заморочки.  :Big Grin:  

Наверное, тред можно закрывать.

----------


## Ирина

> Дело в том, что образ жизни КК вряд ли широко известен. Много домыслов. Очень. Кроме того все учителя не очень хорошо говорят о любых других учениях. На то они и учителя. А свои мозги тоже должны быть.


В том месте, где КК жил, есть наш центр и человек, который основал этот центр лично знаком с КК. Даже если широко известный человек запретил себя фотогрировать, ему трудно быть одиноким затворником, чтобы не было никакой информация о нем. И даже тот факт, что человек все тщательно скрывает говорит о многом. Наши учителя практически всегда на виду и часто их можно проверить, если возникают сомнения. 

//Кроме того все учителя не очень хорошо говорят о любых других учениях. На то они и учителя. А свои мозги тоже должны быть. //

Про мозги это вы правильно. Думайте, когда говорите о учителях и для чего они нужны. Может вы перепутали и имеете в виду общеобразовательную школу...

А о впечатлениях прочитайте Оле. Он всегда обращает внимание, что мы к ним - впечатлениям мы не привязываемся и не гоняемся за ними. А также он предлагает копать в одном месте, дабы не терять время даром. Это очень практично. 
Удачи.

----------


## Гротеск

Но если для вас скрытность человека показатель чего то плохого, то рекомендую перечитать о стирании личной истории и для чего это вообще нужно. У них такой метод. Если вы им не пользуетесь, это не значит, что он плохой. 

А насчет учителей, давайте не будем. Очень часто я сталкиваюсь с тем, что учителя одних школ говорят плохо о других и  те о них тоже говорят не очень.  И примеров могу привести просто массу. Только не буду. Неприятно это всё.  Думаю, вы и сами знаете. И это даже внутри буддизма! Так что вообще говорить о совершенно других учениях?!  

"Он всегда обращает внимание, что мы к ним - впечатлениям мы не привязываемся и не гоняемся за ними. "
А вы почитайте , что говорит Оле о прыжках с парашюта и о переживаниях текущих моментов. Также рекомендую вам перечитать его  лекцию "О сне и сновидениях" (могу даже прислать по мылу, у меня есть) Возможно это в корне поменяет ваше мнение. 

А насчет привязывания - то не стоит обо всех судить по себе. 
Я просто выражаю почтение учению, которое мне многое дало и ИМХО не только мне.  То , что я сейчас практикую методы Карма Кагью не значит, что я должна пренебрежительно относиться ко всему остальному.

----------


## Шаман

Лобсанг Рампа тоже стирал свою личную историю. Такой метод.
Действительно, метод сам по себе не плохой. Вопрос в том, для чего используется.
К этому методу прибегают и шпиёны, и мошенники, и самураи...
Может быть, КК шпиён или ниндзя?  :Big Grin: 

А кроме практики переживаний существует столько интересных практик! А ещё существуют практики, приводящие к Освобождению  :Smilie: 

_Как на сновидение, иллюзию,
Как на отражение и пузыри на воде,
Как на росу и молнию -
Так следует смотреть на все деятельные дхармы_.

----------


## Гротеск

"А ещё существуют практики, приводящие к Освобождению"
Когда к нему придете - поделитесь впечатлениями. %)

----------


## Гротеск

Только хочу предупредить, что поругание и пренебрежительное отношение к другим учениям и школам - не тот метод, который к нему приводит.

----------


## Шаман

Если бы всегда люди могли отличать учения, которы приводят к Освобождению, от учений, которые тоже куда-то приводят...  :Frown: 
И даже следование учению, ведущему к Освобождению, не значит, что человек сможет пройти по этому пути до конца.

Когда люди таскают с собой столько заморочек типа "Тайной доктрины", "Пути смаурая", "Пути ниндзя", то как труден должен быть их путь к Освобождению...  :Frown:  Подобно тому, как ребёнок будет с собой до конца жизни таскать памперсы, в которые он когда-то пописал, испытав очередную порцию острых ощущений.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Гротеск

"Когда люди таскают с собой столько заморочек типа "Тайной доктрины", "Пути смаурая", "Пути ниндзя", то как труден должен быть их путь к Освобождению... "
Вы настолько мудры, что с высоты своего опыта можете оценить чей либо путь? 
Сколько же жизней вам понадобится, что бы воспитать в себе такую верность и силу духа как у самурая?

----------


## Шаман

Интересно, в какую копилку мне потом положить эту "силу духа"? Вы думаете, что самурай может служить примером на пути к освобождению?
На мой взгяд путь самурая - это только попытка придать осмысленность своему существованию, основнанное на ошибочных представлениях о "я".

Что-то я не слышал, чтобы у самураев придавалось значение развитию мудрости, которая берёт основу в сосредоточении, которое берёт основу в соблюдении нравственности.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я так думаю, что оценивать "путь" вообще не особенно мудро, ведь ценен не путь, не процесс, а результат.
Если путь привлекателен, совершенно не значит, что он приведёт к требуемому результату. Обратное тоже верно. Путь, который ведёт через очищение, через отречение, через уединение, через нравственность - совсем не привлекателен. Для обывателя.
Вот если обыватель почуствует себя воином, а не скоплением каких-то дхарм  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гротеск

"На мой взгяд путь самурая - это только попытка придать осмысленность своему существованию, основнанное на ошибочных представлениях о "я""
А на мой нет.  
Мне импонирует сила духа, отрешенность, преданность и бесстрашие этих людей. 
А в какую копилку класть силу духа, я бы может чего и посоветовала, если бы вы ей обзавелись  :Smilie:  А так, к чему искать место тому, чего нет? %) 
"Что-то я не слышал, чтобы у самураев придавалось значение развитию мудрости"
А вы не пробовали этим интересоваться? Почитать Хагакурэ , хотя бы? Это не совет, просто не удивительно что вокруг вас не ходят люди и не рассказывают вам о мудрости самураев  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

был бы мудрым, не был бы самураем  :Smilie:

----------


## Бато

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *
> Каждый нагваль линии собирал свою группу учеников и оставлял следующего для продолжения учения. Таким образом приводил к освобождению группу людей и продолжал линиию. Ничего не напоминает? И есть ли это забота только о себе?*


Речь идет не просто о заботе не только о себе, но о заботе о других больше, чем о себе.
1. Очень многие сектанты набирают себе учеников, и ведут их - кто к освобождению, кто к Богу, кто еще к каким невообразимым удовольствиям.
Однако набор учеников - еще не показатель готовности заботиться о них больше, чем о себе. Не говоря уж о заботе обо всех живых существах (или хотя бы обо всех людях).

2. Так все таки, как насчет учения о том, что такое - ум, заботящийся о других больше, чем о себе; о его пользе; о способах зарождения и воспитания такого ума; о его видах и др.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *
>  И вообще, простите, зачем кому то надобна ваша отрезанная рука? Жрать ее что ли?*


Так все таки, как насчет того, что бы отдать жизнь?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *
> А теперь о главном:
> *


Геше Джампа Тинлей говорит, что в буддизме главное - это доброта.

----------


## Шаман

Периодически во время таких вот дискуссий об истинности или ложности того или иного учения я вспоминаю, что люди, которые практиковали в АУМ Синрикё, говорили, что люди, приходившие туда, успешно и много практиковали, и многого достигали… И это учение принесло людям много пользы. Убедить людей в том, что они долгое время следовали за лжеучителем и ложным учением, обратном чаще всего не очень-то удаётся.

Отношение к К.Кастанеде и его учению у меня не «пренебрежительное», но сострадательное. Убедить Вас в том, что следование этому учению может создать на препятствие на пути к Освобождению, как одна из, вредных или не очень, привычек или заморочек, которые время от времени приобретают популярность (как, например, пирсинг или тату), и быстро распространяются, но от которых потом трудно отвыкнуть, я, к сожалению, в настоящее время, нем могу. Но у меня есть надежда, что позже у Вас будет причина к переосмыслению этого разговора.

----------


## Гротеск

"Вас будет причина к переосмыслению этого разговора."
Я надеюсь, что у вас тоже таковая появится. 

ЗЫ: Ваше сострадание похоже на подачку. Оно пачкает. Слишком много гордости. Работайте над этим. 

ЗЫ2: Считаю дальнейшую дискуссию бессмысленной.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *ЗЫ: Ваше сострадание похоже на подачку. Оно пачкает. Слишком много гордости. Работайте над этим.*


 Понятно. Вы, стало быть, чистюля? Может быть, у кого-то другого  проблемы с гордостью?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Будда вот каждый дерь брал патру и ходил за подаянием. И ничего. Столько народу смог выучить!

----------


## Ирина

//Спасибо за ценные поучения. //
Чего не было, того не было, просто поделилась, чем могла,  тем более, что Учитель у нас один.
Если покоробила форма, извините, торопилась.

//Но если для вас скрытность человека показатель чего то плохого, то рекомендую перечитать о стирании личной истории и для чего это вообще нужно. У них такой метод. Если вы им не пользуетесь, это не значит, что он плохой. //

Ничего такого. Пыталась ответить на ваше замечание, что о КК мало известно. И вообще - хороший/ плохой - стараюсь не использовать, разве что для определения зрелости овощей.


//А насчет учителей, давайте не будем. Очень часто я сталкиваюсь с тем, что учителя одних школ говорят плохо о других и те о них тоже говорят не очень. И примеров могу привести просто массу. Только не буду. Неприятно это всё. Думаю, вы и сами знаете. И это даже внутри буддизма! Так что вообще говорить о совершенно других учениях?! //

Очевидно, мне повезло больше. Практикую с 2000 года, с подобным не сталкивалась, разве что ученики поспорят…

//А вы почитайте , что говорит Оле о прыжках с парашюта и о переживаниях текущих моментов. Также рекомендую вам перечитать его лекцию "О сне и сновидениях" (могу даже прислать по мылу, у меня есть) Возможно это в корне поменяет ваше мнение. //

Очевидно, мы читаем одно и тоже, но по- разному. Оле говорит о переживаниях и т.п., но не рекомендует привязываться к ним. И это же рекомендуют другие Учителя. Здесь нет противоречия.

//А насчет привязывания - то не стоит обо всех судить по себе. 
Я просто выражаю почтение учению, которое мне многое дало и ИМХО не только мне. То , что я сейчас практикую методы Карма Кагью не значит, что я должна пренебрежительно относиться ко всему остальному.//

Мне кажется, что никто здесь не выказывал пренебрежения ни к вам, ни к КК, а сравнивались методы практик и для чего они используются, к сожалению, вы как-то лично всё воспринимаете.
Как говорит Оле, если вы видите всех вокруг как друзей, вы в хорошей компании, если – как врагов, то в плохой, вы сами это выбираете.

----------


## KELVIN

> Я сравнение не проводила, я не вижу расхождений и разногласий.


Насколько мне известно, Кастанеда и Буддизм не едины во мнениях насчёт перерождения и предыдущем воплощении. Тут как быть, Гротеск?
Сиддхартха Бхадра - предыдущее воплощение Мачиг Лабдрон, давшее в итоге Чод Махамудры  :Wink: . О Патти Партин, бывшей голубым лазутчиком ничего подобного неизвестно.Кто подтёр историю Патти; точно также как и Тайше Абеляр?  :Cool:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *ЗЫ: Ваше сострадание похоже на подачку. Оно пачкает. Слишком много гордости. Работайте над этим. *


 Я даже знаю, какая практика является противоядием:



> *Е*сли кто, сидя или ходя, стоя или лежа, сокращает или растягивает свое тело, это и есть движение его тела.
> *Т*ело связано костями и жилами, слеплено из мяса и перепонок, покрыто кожей, - но не верь, что оно действительно есть.
> *В*нутри оно наполнено желудком и печенью, сердцем и легкими, селезенкой и почками,
> *с*люной и слизью, потом и лимфой, кровью и желчью, его суставы смочены жиром.
> *Д*евять нечистых струй постоянно истекают из него: из глаз слизь, из ушей сера,
> *с*лизь из носа, изо рта по временам желчь, по временам мокрота, изо всего тела исходит пот и грязь.
> *П*устота черепа заполнена мозгом... Глупец, водимый невежеством, думает про тело: какая это прекрасная вещь!
> *И* когда оно лежит мертвое, распухшее, посиневшее, свезенное на кладбище, близкие не заботятся о нем.
> *П*сы и шакалы пожирают его, волки и черви, вороны и ястреба и другие хищники...
> ...

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *"На мой взгяд путь самурая - это только попытка придать осмысленность своему существованию, основнанное на ошибочных представлениях о "я""
> А на мой нет.  
> Мне импонирует сила духа, отрешенность, преданность и бесстрашие этих людей. 
> А в какую копилку класть силу духа, я бы может чего и посоветовала, если бы вы ей обзавелись  А так, к чему искать место тому, чего нет? %) 
> "Что-то я не слышал, чтобы у самураев придавалось значение развитию мудрости"
> А вы не пробовали этим интересоваться? Почитать Хагакурэ , хотя бы? Это не совет, просто не удивительно что вокруг вас не ходят люди и не рассказывают вам о мудрости самураев *


Самураи вролде как устав от собственного самурайства подавались в монахи под конец жизни. Может быть все же чего-то имне доставало на их самурайском пути?
Главное это что бы путь был красивым, развивал отвагу и мужество и импонировал или что бы живые существа имели возможность освободится от страданий окончательно?
В буддизме вообще вроде как не приветствуется цепляние за идеи и идеалы. Поскольку любое цепляние - причина страдания. А цепляние за красивые идеалы очень сложная проблема. 
Однако и Шаман не прав. Его Святейшество Далай Лама очень положительно отзывается о христианстве, к примеру, как о пути пропогандирующем нравственное развитие . Путь самурая это ж не только мечом махать, это прежде всего огромная  внутренняя дисциплина и сознательность, качества, которые буддисту вовсе не помешают. Только вот станет ли человек буддистом в конце концов увлекшись развитием в себе этих качеств?

----------


## Шаман

Уллу, я не совсем понял, при чём тут Его Святейшество и христианство?
Если бы Гротеск брала за образец Сергея Радонежского или Серафима Саровского, я бы и слова не сказал поперёк!

А если просматривать путь самурая, то логично, видимо, начинать с итога жизненного пути самурая, с принятия монашества? Это, конечно, если интересен результат, а не процесс... Тем более, что дисциплина у монахов вполне может являться образцом для подражания, так же, как и отрешённость.

----------


## ullu

Щаман, при том, что хорошо если человек при помощи каких-либо средств воспитывает в себе положительные качества. 
Самураи ж не только мечами махали в конце то концов. Да и что бы граммотно махать мечом и ногами-руками тоже надо обладать некоторыми качествами, к примеру спокойным умом, дисциплинированностью и сознательностью.
А эти качества далеко не последние в списке качеств, полезных для освобождения.

----------


## ullu

И именно если интересен результат, а не процесс, то нет и привязанности к образу пути. Какая разница через что разовьет человек дисциплину? Через монашество - отлично, через самурайство - отлично.
Монахами то не все сразу могут стать. Понятно, что практиковать сразу правильный путь это хорошо, но если нет такой возможности то что лучше, водку в подворотне пить или самураями увлекаться?

----------


## Шаман

Уллу, самураем тоже может стать не каждый. Совсем не факт, что монахом стать сложнее, чем самураем  :Smilie: .
По поводу того, что нет возможности практиковать по-буддийски правильный путь – совсем не факт. Кто может прочитать Кастанеду, тот в состоянии прочитать и хорошие буддийские книги. Проблема в том, что буддийские книги не «цепляют», а Кастанеда – цепляет. Получается, что и практиковать правильный путь нет возможности только из-за того, что не цепляет.
Да, разница ещё в том, что если человек сразу начал практиковать правильный прямой путь, то у него намного больше шансов, чем двигаясь окольным путём и, возможно, не в ту сторону.
Даже в употреблении водки в подворотне, при желании, вполне можно найти замечательные качества, способные подвигнуть на путь: например, головная боль с утра – что это, как ни прямое указание на 1-ю благородную истину? Можно и чего-нибудь ещё придумать. То же самое относится и к самураям, и к Кастанеде: брать то, что нравится, и не замечать то, что не подходит под критерий «правильного» пути. Это всё равно, что покупать в магазине булочки с изюмом только для того, чтобы наковырять оттуда изюма. И совершенно не факт, что тот, кто привык ковырять изюм из булочек, когда-нибудь попробует вкус настоящего винограда.

----------


## Шаман

Уллу, объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему именно самураем, а не пионером, не чекистом, не коммунистом?
Ведь «партия – это ум, честь и совесть нашей эпохи». 	И если следовать коммунистическим идеалам, то вполне можно развить в себе и честность, и мужественность. Тем более, что «коммунистом можно стать лишь тогда, когда овладеешь всеми знаниями, которые выработало человечество»? Партийная дисциплина, опять-таки.
Почему не чекистом? У чекиста должно быть горячее сердце, чистые руки и холодная голова…  Опять-таки, есть немеряное поле для развитие дисциплины и выработки стремления служить Родине?
Почему не стать пионером, в конце концов, - для бескрайнего и бескорыстного развития бодхичиты…
Почему именно японским или каким-нибудь ещё воином? Я думаю, только из-за желания быть кем-то значимым и из-за боязни оказаться незначимым, чувствовать себя принадлежащим тайному знанию, а не быть постредственностью.

Кстати, стоит заметить, что очень много рекламных роликов, которы рассчитаны на то, чтобы цеплять, говорят: будь первым, будт значимым, будь заментым! И у нас есть средство сделать тебя заметным! А вот уж какой товар будет подан под соусом рекламы - не обсуждается. Задача любой рекламы - цеплять.
Одна из задач буддийской практики - вылечить тех, кого зацепило. Ведь чем сильнее зацепило, тем потом сложнее лечить...

Поэтому пути воина и монаха принципиально различны. Кто-нибудь видел воина, который питается подаянием?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

Шаман, именно потому что не цепляет и не может. Точно. Это так. 
У кого с кармой впорядке сразу могут встретить хорошего учителя, а у кого с кармой фигово тому предстоит эту карму отработать, ведь никто не может за человека отработать его косяки. 
Вот и отрабатывают, и в большинстве случаев изменить этого не получится. Можно посодействовать только. И пути не делятся на тот и не тот, не такое у них деление.
Поэтому я и привела пример с христианством. Пути делятся на тот, ближе к тому и дальше от того. Самурайство по моим представлениям о нем ближе чем водка, к "тому", потому что развивает благие качества,( я не говорю о реальных самураях, которые людей убивали), а раз благие качества развиты то и накапливать позитивную карму легче, далее цепочка известна..
Но в действительности никто не знает от чего человека зацепит сильнее от водки или от самурайства, какой момент для него станет поворотным. Это может наступить и в подворотне, в силу случайно или не случайно созданной связи с учителем и учением,  в прошлом или настоящем. А от самурайства вообще может никогда не зацепить, потому что нет связи с учением никакой. 
И это тоже правда.
поэтому остается только налаживать связи с учением и учителями, преимущественно хорошиеи в силу своих способностей практиковать то, что развивает максимум благих качеств.
Но в самурайство вроде не впадают понимая что такое благие качества, зачем они нужны и в чем причина страданий.И разьве ты забыл что у всех живых существ одно желание - освободится от страданий? Так не за чувством собственной важности впадают в самурайство,  не за тем что бы выделится, а от непонимания того, что это страдание. Но понять это человек не может пока , не отработал то что наколбасил ещё. Когда отработает - поймет. Но ведь он как-то должен подойти к этому пониманию, через что-то. Не может собака сразу стать буддой, она должна переродится человеком для этого. Не может человек с плохой кармой сразу встретить учение аутентичное, он для этого должен пройти промежуточный этап. Мое мнение : увлечение самураями ,как промежуточный этап ,более близок к буддизму, чем нежелание какого-либо духовного роста вообще.
Возьми газету спид-инфо и ужаснись. С точки зрения возможностей, которые реально сейчас есть - множество Учителей приезжает, учение доступно, условия для практики супер, тексты переводят, комментарии дают на все что хочешь, учения дают такие что вам и не снилось..с этой точки зрения печально, что кто-то этого не замечает и продолжает увлекатся бог знает чем, а с точки зрения "газета Спид-инфо" напротив, радостно, что люди уже заинтересованы в саморазвитии и, в самовыражении даже пусть,  не только на материальном уровне.
Зависит от того на какую позицию встать.

----------


## ullu

Почему почему. Потому что восток. А на востоке нет быдлизма, а от быдлизма все устали уже и это понятно, поскольку для быдлизма ум должен быть зажат в тиски а тело и эмоции бесконтрольны а это производит усталость в диких количествах, то есть это само и есть усталость.
Я была фанаткой пионеров-героев в детстве, именно поэтому я не смогла вынести того, что меня , как оказалось, все время обманывали. Нельзя создать миф, воспитать на нем до невротичности чувствительных к честности людей, а потом фигануть по нему грязным сапогом, объявив что все это вранье и что все не так.
Даже то, что из этого осталось правдой уже не могло меня воодушевить, только мучало зазря.
почему не чекист? потому что я к примеру была фанаткой Штирлица в детстве. и такая же с ним вышла история как и с пионерами.
Кроме того восток это красиво. Запад замучал своей техногенностью, от него устаешь быстро. Замучал своей невротичностью, хочется покоя, собранности, серьезности, а не подстав очередных. Хочется смысла жизни, а не идей о светлом будущем. Хочется понять что как и зачем, а не философских размышлейний на 10 листов о том какое бывает познание вообще и чем одно от другого отличается и какие докторские диссертации на этом можно защитить. Хочется глубины, а не поверхностного решения вопроса как разрулится в социуме что бы максимально забыть о том что тебе все же хреново...хочется этого.
А восток как раз это дает. И не только япония. Кастанеда, кстати, это мексика.
Хочется благовонную палочку, а не запах освежителя воздуха. 
надеюсь мысль понятна  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

По поводу того, что на востоке нет быдлизма - это тоже иллюзия.  Неужели все опыты с пионерами и шпиёнами тебя ничему не научили? Восток просто напросто далеко. Загадочными странами и разными небылицами человечество грезило с незапамятных времён.
Да, разве ты сейчас не замечаешь, что Восток всё более ориенирован на Запад, и всё более принмает Западные ценности. Видимо, они с того края Земли гдядят на этот край через такие же розовые и мутные фильтры.

Уллу, моё мнение таково, что не надо доверять чужим источникам, какими бы красивыми и завлекательными они ни были. (как говаривал когда-то Будда каламам… и далее по первоисточнику  :Smilie:  ). И уж тем более, не стоит к ним привязываться, потому что, чаще всего человек видит в этом только то, что желает видеть. Люди даже не задумываются об этом (например, как ты не подумала о том, что стать монахом в России реально проще, чем стать самураем). При ближайшем же рассмотрении эти красивые хитросплетения ума оказываются очередной иллюзией, а отнятие иллюзии, которая человеком наделяется самобытиём, иллюзии, которую человек сам для себя создал и взрастил, которая становится частью его самого, оборачивается страданием. Ведь отнятие иллюзии приводит к отнятию, к причинению вреда самому дорогому, что есть у человека: его «Я»!
И то, что ты говоришь, что для того, чтобы что-то понять, нужно пройти много разных путей, отработать много кармы – это неверно. Потому что отрабатывая одну карму, ты накапливаешь другую. С безначальных времён живые существа только и заняты отработкой и накоплением кармы и до сих пор не свободны. 
Для того, чтобы понять, что путь самурая – страдание, что путь пожирателя кактусов – страдание, что любой путь в погоне за иллюзиями – страдание, нужно совсем немного. Остановить своё постоянное желание быть, остановить свою погоню за созданием иллюзий. Иногда для этого нужно, чтобы человеку сильно дали по куполу чем-нибудь тяжёлым. Иногда для этого нужно лишиться сразу всего самого дорогого. А иногда для этого достаточно просто усадить человека за стол и налить чашку чая. А вода для хорошего чая должна быть пресной. На Кока-коле нельзя приготовить хороший чай. И так же для того, чтобы человек находился в покое, нужно на время предложить ему что-то, что не будет его цеплять.
Да, я видел людей, которые бы хотели принести благо людям. Для этого они взращивали собственный взгляд на мир, намечали собственный путь, собственные этапы пути. Но, не занимаясь ежеминутно тем, чтобы внимательно очищать свой ум, в итоге, изобретали очередное завлекательное и ложное учение. Мираж, который приносил людям омрачения и страдания.
У Дхармы пресный вкус. И если ты добавишь туда пейота – это будет игра в кактусы. Если добавишь лемурийцев и атлантов – это будет игра в лемурийцев и атлантов. Если добавишь тайного учения – будет игра в тайны и учения. Если добавишь воина – будет игра в бой(гёрл)-скаутов . Но вкуса дхармы уже почувствовать не сможешь.
Поэтому нужно держать своё сознание в чистоте, доверять своему естеству, своей природе, ибо это и есть природа всех Татхагат. И больше всех шансов имеет не тот, кто прочитал больше всех книг или выбрал себе самый лучший пример для подражания. И, тем более, не тот, кто гоняется за модным учением. А тот, кто, пусть интуитивно, бережёт свою внутреннюю природу, свою сущность Татхагаты.

ПЫ.СЫ. Почувствовал себя сегодня дзеновцем. Поскольку после такой речи остаётся только отложить в сторону недоеденный кактус и сесть в пещеру лицом к стене на 8 лет....

----------


## Шаман

Забыл добавить:

ТАДЬЯТА, ОМ ГАТЕ ГАТЕ ПАРАГАТЕ ПАРАСАНГАТЕ БОДХИ СОХА!

----------


## Lara

Вилкам!
______
Ом гате гате парагате парасамгате бодхи сваха  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Сереж, ты говоришь из моего сердца.

----------


## Шаман

Лёш, только с тибетским акцентом  :Big Grin: 

Ребята обрадовались  :Smilie:  Они, наверное, думают, что в Гелуг не практикуют Праджняпарамиту  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara

Не вопрос, дожёвывайте кактусы  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

А я не согласна с тем, что у Дхармы пресный вкус. Никакой он не пресный. Это придуманно. потому что пресность это только покой. Но в покое всегда есть движение. И опреснение Дхармы это такое же заблуждение как и восторженность. 
Это же и есть две крайности - сонливость и возбужденность, а они враги настоящего созерцания.
Дхарма не "не имеет" вкуса, просто её вкус невыразим, потому что включает в себя все вкусы сразу , не будучи при этом никаким из них конкретно. И покой это тоже только переживание, и пресность Дхармы это тоже только этап. а не конечная цель.
Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что на пути есть этапы. и если ты на этапе пресности, то почему ты говоришь , что быть на этапе увлеченности самурайством это плохо?
Ведь и быть на этапе пресности с позиций абсолютной истины тоже не очень то хорошо.
Самурайство это не плохо, просто это не приводит к освобождению, что не одно и то же. Оно тоже может принести пользу, и пододвинуть к освобождению. Поэтому обсуждать его "вообще" мне кажется бессмысленно. 
Есть негативные действия, которые могут продвинуть только в очень редкостных случаях, а в большинстве вариантов только отправят в низшие миры, но даже для них бывают комбинации, когда они продвигают.
Мой вывод такой: Другие учения тоже могут приносить пользу. Сначала надо разобратся в том как человек их использует и приносит ли это ему пользу, а потом уже оценивать ситуацию. А оценивать ситуацию наоборот, то есть заранее предполагать, что Кастанеда это не то что надо этому члеовеку - не правильно. И если человек черезмерно увлекается другими учениями то проблема не в том. что другое учение плохое, а в том, что человек привязывается к фантазиям, например, или ещё к чему-то. И говорить надо об этом, о привязанности к фантазиям, а не о том, что ему надо прекратить практиковать это учение и начать практиковать только буддизм. Что не одно и тоже.
Это о том, что касается пресности Дхармы и априорного неприятия других учений.

----------


## ullu

По поводу быдлизма и востока.
Прикол не в том есть ли быдлизм на востоке или его нет, прикол в том. ккое представление у людей о востоке. А представление сформировано так, что быдлизма нет. Люди уходят не на восток, а в свои представления.
И это понятно - ум устал и ему нужен отдых. 
Да и всякого полезного для отдыха ума там по-больше. И медицина там полезная, и фен-шуй всякий и цигуны и тайцзы и чаепитие и все это вплетено в повседневную жизнь. То есть для них это нормальный ход вещей, а для нас это экзотика. Меня до сих пор считают сумашедшей из-за того что я на новый год решила устроить себе маленький ретрит, а кто посчитал бы меня сумашедшей в тибете или индии за это?
если я в Москве поставлю статую Будды и каждый день буду ходить делать к ней простирания то я буду чувствовать себя неуютно, а в индии я буду чувствовать себя превосходно.
Я лично на собственном опыте убедилась в том, что "восточные штучки" ближе к практике буддизма, чем западный образ жизни. Так что это не розовые очки. 
После тренировки тайцзы делать тун очень легко и хорошо, а после поездки в метро и бегом на работу очень трудно вообще себя усадить.

----------


## ullu

Про отнятие иллюзии.
А вся практика состоит из этого. привязанность к другим красивым учениям не единственная иллюзия , которую надо отнять. Разделение на то и это, на полезное и вредное, на плохие и хорошие учения это тоже иллюзия ведь, да? 

про карму. Я не говорю что надо отработать МНОГО кармы. Не в этом смысл моего поста был. Не в том, что надо пройти долгий путь, а втом , что человек обусловлен кармой, и что бы получить толчок ему надо преодолеть конкретную обусловленность. Много кармы это или мало кармы будет в каждом конкретном случае - не известно.
Но этого не избежать. через что он преодолеет эту обусловленность - не известно. Но можно помочь преодолеть правильными средствами.
И на мой взгляд переключение с водки на Кастанеду (просто для примера, ничего личного) это начало преодолевания этой обусловленности, которая мешает понять истинную причину страданий. Что бы понять хорошо, то что человек читает Кастанеду или плохо надо знать откуда он пришел к нему. Что было до этого. То есть что бы определить прогресс это , застой или регресс надо знать что было до этого.
Если человек всю жизнь проводил на диване за теликом, и единственным его желанием было - меньше работать и больше получать, и вдруг он задумался а в чем собственно смысл, а есть ли что-то ещё, и взялся читать Кастанеду то это повод для радости, а не для критики.
имхо, конечно.

----------


## Ersh

Тань, попробовать Кастанеду - это значит не только книжки прочитать и в индейцев поиграть, но и кактусы жрать. А от них мозгам кирдык.

----------


## ullu

А сознание нужно держать в присутствии, а не в чистоте, что не одно и тоже. :Wink: 
И написано же вроде ,что больше всего шансов имеет тот, кто ничего не бережет, поскольку осознает пустотность и иллюзорность ВСЕХ явлений, а поэтому беречь в сущности нечего.

ПЫ СЫ  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Тань, попробовать Кастанеду - это значит не только книжки прочитать и в индейцев поиграть, но и кактусы жрать. А от них мозгам кирдык.*


Леш, а что лучше жрать кактусы и чтать Кастанеду или работать мясником на бойне и думать, что так и надо, если платят хорошо?

----------


## Шаман

Тань. Во-первых, приведи хотя бы одну строчку, где я говорил о том, что самурайство – 
это плохо?  :Smilie: 
Во-вторых, ты видела в России хотя бы одного живого самурая? Лично? Или училась у самурая?

В-третьих, ты только что сама себе противоречила, когда говорила, что покой-это не конечная цель. Потому что в покое всегда есть движение. Предельный покой – это и предельное движение. Здесь нет противоречия.

Из того, что ты написала, можно сделать вывод, что всё, что угодно может приводить к освобождению. Однако же ты написала, что человек стремится не к учению, а к своим представлениям об учении.
И я говорил именно о том, что уход в свои представления – это плохо. Развитие своих представлений – это усугубление омрачений. Если какое-либо учение поощряет создание иллюзий о чём-либо, то это учение уводит от Освобождения, каким бы красивым и правильным оно не казалось. То же и в отношении обычных людей, которые строят себе илюзии. Поощрять людей в том, чтобы они создавали себе омрачения – это негативные действия.
Я полагаю, что у тебя такие же иллюзии и в отношении учения Будды, как и в отношении Востока вообще и самурайства, в частности. В частности, я и по этой причине говорил ранее в этом треде, что даже следование учению Будды не обязательно приводит к Освобождению.
Полагаю, что в предыдущем сообщении я сказал всё, что здесь можно сказать. Имеющий уши да прочистит!

ПЫ.СЫ. Уллу, ты пробовала очень чистую воду? Какова она на вкус? Можно сказать, что «этот вкус невыразим и включает в себя все вкусы». А смысл?

----------


## Спокойный

Что человек думает, то и есть для него. Если человек работает на бойне и думает, что так и надо, тем более, если платят хорошо, то он не загрязняется.

----------


## Ersh

Тань, оба лучше  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

ullu
---А я не согласна с тем, что у Дхармы пресный вкус. Никакой он не пресный. ---
---Ведь и быть на этапе пресности с позиций абсолютной истины тоже не очень то хорошо.---

 Я думаю, имелись в виду две разные «вещи» - «луна» и «палец». «Пресность» ли «окрашенность» может относиться только к последнему. Этот вкус практики в любом случае будет (бормотание мантры, стук тела о пол в простираниях, пыль с книг), но ведь даже таковой используется только для отбрасывания привязанности к любому. Как сам думаю, если есть вообще хоть какой-то вкус, то он в любом случае будет уже не «луны», а что самоценного в «сосании пальца»? "Вкус" будет в любом случае характеристикой формы, что-то определенное, т.е. именно такой, а не эдакий. Мы ограничиваем безграничное (вне-граничное) и присваиваем такой форме то или иное имя, а значит и привязываем к нему еще и соответствующие аспекты - "тот самый вкус". Чей это вкус, кто чувствует, как вообще возник сам вопрос, разве сама фиксация и определение понятия как такового, уже не означает различение и двойственное восприятие? Наверное, в этом месте, тут же дождусь определений "относительной и абсолютной истины и позиции", но разве вторая из них не существует только со стороны первой? Может ли быть "вкус" во «абсолютной», если по определению со стороны относительной, «абсолютная» "за" и "вне" любых инструментов познания относительной? «Хорошо-плохо», вкус, позиция, истина, относительное и абсолютное - это же все "погремушки" этой самой "относительной", может ли быть вообще хоть какая-то позиция, хоть что-то или отсутствие этого "что-то" в "абсолютной"? 
"Если обусловленное поистине не существует, то может ли существовать необусловленное?" (Нагарджуна, цитата по памяти из «М-карики»).
 По поводу "восточного быдлизма", думаю, что действительно, уму все время нравится более новая и блестящая игрушка. Старые уже таковыми не выглядят и он так и будет скакать от одной к другой, т.е. проблема не в никчемности старых и истинности новых, а в самих скачках, что и создают подобное беспокойство и избирательность. Ну да, "восточная ярмарка" выглядит для нас сейчас более "продвинуто-высокодуховной", но ничто не гарантирует появление все более ярких и новых "палаток" в будущем, т.е. проблема существует для ума в самом его движении в результате влечения к одному и отвращения к другому, а не в самих объектах, что видятся ему то так, то эдак... Да, сейчас запах розы предпочтительнее аромата туалетного дезодоранта, но еще через секунду и он может показаться уже смердящим по сравнению с чем-то еще.

----------


## ullu

Шаман, ну елы палы же!  Ни одно явление в этом мире не обладает самостоятельным существованием.  Ни одно учение не обладает независимым свойством освобождать или уводить от освобождения.
Ни одно явление не может быть плохо или хорошо. Все они взаимозависимы. Уход в представления это не плохо, если при этом уходе сохраняется присутствие.
Омрачение это отвлечение от присутствия. Все остальное не омрачение, а волшебная игра духов обусловленности, придавать значение которой означает отвлекатся.
:P
Бебе :Smilie: 


Спокойный, человек думает, что он обретет постоянное счастье купив хороший дом, женившись, нарожав детей, положив в банк надежную большую сумму денег, но это не так, даже если он думает что его счастье постоянно оно все равно непостоянно, даже для этого человека.

----------


## Шаман

Уллу, я вот всё говорю о том, что пока человек сохраняет присутствие в своих иллюзиях, он никогда не станет свободным.

Уллу, а как ты отличаешь нахождение в присутствии от иллюзии нахождения в присутствии?  :Confused:

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, человек думает, что он обретет постоянное счастье купив хороший дом, женившись, нарожав детей, положив в банк надежную большую сумму денег, но это не так, даже если он думает что его счастье постоянно оно все равно непостоянно, даже для этого человека.


Это ты думаешь, что некий абстрактный человек так думает.
А нормальные обычные живые люди вообще-то понимают, что они смертны и что в нашей стране зарекаться ни от чего нельзя.
И не вижу ничего плохого в том, чтобы купить хороший дом, жениться, нарожать детей, и, самое главное, иметь при этом в банке надёжную большую сумму денег.  :Big Grin: 
Начинаешь думать о непостоянстве когда этого всего нет.  :Big Grin:  

Улла, зачем тебе думать о том, что там себе кто-то думает о своём счастье, да ещё и говорить, что он заблуждается? Не проще ли о своём счастье подумать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Оттого что:



> Ни одно явление в этом мире не обладает самостоятельным существованием.  Ни одно учение не обладает независимым свойством освобождать или уводить от освобождения. Ни одно явление не может быть плохо или хорошо. Все они взаимозависимы.


что в лично твоей жизни меняется?




> Уход в представления это не плохо, если при этом уходе сохраняется присутствие.


"Присутствие" может оказаться представлением присутствия.  :Smilie: 
А если не думать о присутствии, ты куда-то деваешься от этого? Что меняется? Какая разница?




> Омрачение это отвлечение от присутствия. Все остальное не омрачение, а волшебная игра духов обусловленности, придавать значение которой означает отвлекатся.
> :P
> Бебе


Важно ещё уметь отпускать. Забывать. Не бояться потерять целостность себя. Плюнуть на все присутствия.  :Smilie:  И тогда к своему удивлению ты увидишь, что ничего не изменилось.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Шаман_ 
> *Уллу, я вот всё говорю о том, что пока человек сохраняет присутствие в своих иллюзиях, он никогда не станет свободным.
> 
> Уллу, а как ты отличаешь нахождение в присутствии от иллюзии нахождения в присутствии? *


А я не согласна. Не зря же пишут, что если сохранять присутствие в момент гнева, то гнев самоосвободится. И поясняют, что с гневом в этот момент ничего не надо делать. Делать что-то с гневом в этот момент - отвлечение. Вы САМИ ничего не можете освободить. Вы можете только сохранять присутствие и все. 
Тоже самое и с иллюзиями. А желание избавится от иллюзий вместо того что бы оставить их как они есть это эгоистическое желание.

Я не отличаю, потому что я не знаю своего состояния.
Но говорят, что отличие только в том - либо ты находишься в присутствии либо нет. И это единственный отличительный признак, ничего кроме этого не добавляется и вообще ничего не исключается. В том числе и иллюзии. И описать это невозможно, потому что это отличие за пределами описаний.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> Это ты думаешь, что некий абстрактный человек так думает.
> А нормальные обычные живые люди вообще-то понимают, что они смертны и что в нашей стране зарекаться ни от чего нельзя.
> И не вижу ничего плохого в том, чтобы купить хороший дом, жениться, нарожать детей, и, самое главное, иметь при этом в банке надёжную большую сумму денег. 
> Начинаешь думать о непостоянстве когда этого всего нет.  
> 
> Улла, зачем тебе думать о том, что там себе кто-то думает о своём счастье, да ещё и говорить, что он заблуждается? Не проще ли о своём счастье подумать? *


Почему абстрактный? Я знаю много конкретных людей, которые так думают. И хотя они понимают, что дом может рухнуть, банк разорится, мужья-жены уйти к другим они все равно продолжают считать, что счастье в том, что бы этого не случилось и вместо того что бы искать истинную причину страданий они прикладывают ве силы к тому что бы ИХ банк не разорился, ИХ муж был постоянно ТОЛЬКО ИХ мужем, ИХ дети имели все самое лучшее, ИХ доход был самым высоким. При этом совершают много негативных действий и накапливают отрицательную карму, которая приведет их в результате к перерождению в низших мирах. Именно в этом и состоит заблуждение , а не в том, что бы иметь жену и дом и счет.
Неужели это не понятно?

Думать о том что думают другие мне пришлось что бы ответить тебе на твое сообщение.
не писал бы своего сообщения я бы сидела бы и думала о своем счастье  :Smilie: )

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *Оттого что:
> 
> что в лично твоей жизни меняется?
> 
> 
> "Присутствие" может оказаться представлением присутствия. 
> А если не думать о присутствии, ты куда-то деваешься от этого? Что меняется? Какая разница?
> 
> ...


1. Это личный вопрос. Такие вопросы девушке не прилично задавать, да ещё в общественном месте!  :Smilie: 

2. Может, ну и что? 
а зачем ДУМАТЬ О ПРИСУТСТВИИ? Это что новый метод такой ?

3. Если ты в присутствии, то тебе уже ничего не важно. 
А вот если нет то и появляются важно-не важно-неважно-важно...жвачка для ума.
Что же вы все в обход  то пытаетесь проломится, когда есть прямая, ровная, хорошая дорога?
Важно отпускать, а ещё забывать, а ещё расслаблятся, а ещё не впадать в иллюзии, а ещё это, а ещё то, а ещё 150 000 вещей..охота такое количество всего держать в своей голове и все время помнить о том что важно, а что не важно? Не проще ли знать одно - освобождающее всё?

----------


## Александр_

Таня - ты тысячу раз права (буддизм, самураи, Кастанеда, христианство и тд).
Давно не видел такого глубокого понимания.
Спасибо.

----------


## Шаман

Тань, почему-то я знал, что ты примерно это и ответишь?
Почему знал? Потому что все эти слова слышал многократно. Однако слова – это только слова. Сказки – это только сказки. Миражи – это  только миражи.

Почему-то мне кажется, что ты купилась на эти сказки точно так же, как и на сказки про самураев. Это всё обычно, все люди так делают. 

Избавление от иллюзий – это не «эгоистическое желание», это вполне прагматическая цель. И почему так? Потому что, точно так же, как нельзя утолить жажду иллюзией воды, но только настоящей водой, точно так же нельзя обрести Освобождение, находясь в любом из иллюзорных состояний, даже в состоянии иллюзорного присутствия.

И, уже выяснив твои пристрастия к иллюзиям, мне нет резона придавать какое-бы ни было значения твоим словам о присутствии, о том, что надо делать и чего не надо делать. Эти слова никому не смогут помочь  :Frown:

----------


## Александр_

Сорри за "влез".
Шаман - Вы правы, когда говорите, что только настоящее (учение) может привести к настоящему (освобождению).
Вы только упускаете из виду одну вещь - для того, чтобы прикоснуться к настоящему (буддизму) человек должен находится от него на рссстоянии вытянутой руки. Но далеко не для всех это так. 
Если же духовное расстояние человека от буддизма - километры и годы - как он может принять его? Никак.
Это реальность - мы физически можем находится рядом, но духовно между нашими улыбающимися физиономиями - может быть пропасть.
Поэтому Таня тысячу раз права, когда говорит о том, что пусть человек делает что хочет - если это позволит ему сделать шаг к настоящему.
Кто-то идет через Кастанеду - флаг ему в руки и удачи на пути воспитания в себе качеств Воина.
Мы не одинаковые - мы все - духовно РАЗНЫЕ - и лекарства на всех одно в это физическое время и в этом физическом месте - быть не может.

----------


## Шаман

Александр, вы, видимо, или не прочитали, или упустили, или не знаете. Учение будды всегда рядом, поскольку природа Татхагаты есть в каждом из нас.
Что же касается иллюзий и миражей, то известно, что следуя за миражом в пустыне, совершенно не обязательно придёшь к настоящему: пропадает либо мираж, либо человек. Но живые существа, в т.ч. Таня, предпочитают гоняться за миражами, поскольку миражи – это «очевидно», а жажда, как известно, препятствует здравым размышлениям. Между тем, для того, чтобы утолить жажду, практичнее было бы перестать гоняться за миражами и посмотреть по сторонам. Быть может, та самая необходимая вода окажется тривиально под ногами. Но ведь это так прозаично, так просто, так обыденно! Поэтому тех, кто привык следовать за миражами, и дальше будет гнать привычка следовать за миражами.
А так никто не запрещает людям делать то, что они хотят делать, что они привыкли делать. Речь ведь не о запретах!

----------


## Александр_

\\\\\\\Учение будды всегда рядом, поскольку природа Татхагаты есть в каждом из нас.\\\\\\
Шаман :-)
Природа Будды есть действительно в каждом.
Но почему Вы решили, что это гарантирует близость к учению? Возможность В ЭТОЙ ЖИЗНИ его принять? :-)
Одним взмахом пера Вы перечеркнули карму, которая у каждого - своя (пусть даже и иллюзорная). И которая определяет ГРАНИЦЫ личной свободы данного человека - его личное расстояние вытянутой руки. От этой руки до Учения, как я уже сказал, могут быть годы.

----------


## Шаман

(Это я к предыдущему ответу)

Александр, Вам, вообще-то, не кажется комичным то, что предлагает Таня? Она говорила: вот я бегала за миражём пионера, но мираж рассыпался. Вот я бегала за миражём коммуниста. Я и в нём разочаровалась, он никуда не приводит. Но вот мираж самурайства (кастанедства), с виду такой чистый, красивый и надёжный – он должен помочь людям!

----------


## Шаман

А вот и к этому Вашему сообщению.
Что касается кармы, я об этом и написал (и только и делаю, в этой теме пишу и пишу, на разные лады): тот, у кого есть карма бегать за миражами, тот так и будет бегать за миражами. И чем привлекательнее миражи человеку предлагаются, тем больше эта привычка накапливается, и тем меньше у человека шансов остановиться и посмотреть себе под ноги. Соответственно, карма усугубляется и вероятность встретить подлинное учение уменьшается.
И где я что перечёркиваю, по-Вашему?

----------


## Александр_

Шаман - Таня говорила не об этом.
Она говорила о том, что если человек, даже следуя "миражным" учениям, воспитывает в себе "истинные " качества - это хорошо.
Пионеры и коммунисты воспитывали в себе далеко не самые плохие качества.
 Что же здесь комичного?
С этим можно только согласиться.

----------


## Гротеск

Читать абсолютно не интересно, но вообще, тяжелый, блин случай, ребята ....  
А вам , Ersh , как модератору, вещи подобные "попробовать Кастанеду - это значит не только книжки прочитать и в индейцев поиграть, но и кактусы жрать"  не стоит писать,  ибо этим вы не только показываете, что не читали обсуждаемых вами  книг, но и ... как бы вам объяснить... В карму верим? Да? Так вот, не стоит нести чушь про другие учения, дабы было меньше людей, несущих чушь про буддизм  %)  
Ладно, всем по 300 простираний и свободны.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Шаман

Александр, я Вам специально приведу цитату, чтобы далеко уже не ходить. 


> Я была фанаткой пионеров-героев в детстве, именно поэтому я не смогла вынести того, что меня , как оказалось, все время обманывали. Нельзя создать миф, воспитать на нем до невротичности чувствительных к честности людей, а потом фигануть по нему грязным сапогом, объявив что все это вранье и что все не так.
> Даже то, что из этого осталось правдой уже не могло меня воодушевить, только мучало зазря.


 Ещё раз повторюсь: я пишу о том (и сообщение Уллы - нелишнее тому подверждение), что мифы в итоге приносят страдания, но совершенно не факт, что учат чему-то хорошему, как кажется на первый взгяд.

----------


## Александр_

К последнему сообщению
\\\\\\тот, у кого есть карма бегать за миражами, тот так и будет бегать за миражами.\\\\\\
Шаман, я не знаю такой кармы - бегать за миражами, откуда Вы это взяли?

Все, что написано у Вас далее было бы верно только в одном случае - если бы у человека НЕ БЫЛО бы единой Будда - природы и ВЕКТОРА, ПРИТЯЖЕНИЯ ней. 

Только в этом случае у него действительно бы "накапливалась бы привычка и уменьшались шансы".
Но человек не бильярдный бессмысленный шар - у него есть внутренний ВЕКТОР направления движения - это его единая Будда - природа, та самая, о которой Вы говорите.
А значит Ваша посылка - вывод - неверны.

И еще - если уж говорить о миражах, то на всем этапе Учения человек тоже гонится за миражом - своим собственным.

----------


## Шаман

Александр, извините, хотя я и пытаюсь как-то следовать путём бодхисаттвы, но, видимо, этот ответ Вам будет последним.

Если бы моя посылка не была бы верной и вывод не был бы таким печальным, какого же тогда Будде нужно было приходить и давать учение о 4-х благородных истинах?  Ведь каждый может, и у каждого оно и так есть... И так на протяжении неисчислимых кальп...

Пы.Сы. "На всём этапе учения..." - это Вы какое учение имели в виду?

----------


## Ersh

*Гротеск* получает 1 предупреждение из 3 возможных за свое сообщение


> Читать абсолютно не интересно, но вообще, тяжелый, блин случай, ребята ....  
> А вам , Ersh , как модератору, вещи подобные "попробовать Кастанеду - это значит не только книжки прочитать и в индейцев поиграть, но и кактусы жрать"  не стоит писать,  ибо этим вы не только показываете, что не читали обсуждаемых вами  книг, но и ... как бы вам объяснить... В карму верим? Да? Так вот, не стоит нести чушь про другие учения, дабы было меньше людей, несущих чушь про буддизм  %)  
> Ладно, всем по 300 простираний и свободны. :)))

----------


## Гротеск

Не будем обсуждать справедливость и т.д. 
Но имейте ввиду  - это наш единственный ник, который мы смогли зарегить тут. Причем пытались несколько человек - не регится и всё. 
Соответственно мы не сможем сообщать сюда информацию о ритритах и получать интересующую нас информацию. Таким образом будет нанесен реальный ущерб распространению дхармы   :Smilie: ))

----------


## Александр_

\\\\\\\Александр, извините, хотя я и пытаюсь как-то следовать путём бодхисаттвы, но, видимо, этот ответ Вам будет последним.\\\\\\\\
Не переживайте, Шаман :-), последний, так последний :-) Даже на пути бодхисатвы бывают последние ответы :-)

\\\\\\Если бы моя посылка не была бы верной и вывод не был бы таким печальным, какого же тогда Будде нужно было приходить и давать учение о 4-х благородных истинах?\\\\\\\\
Это - вопрос к Будде :-)
Нестыковки Ваши (ИМХО) - я Вам показал, Вам они могут показаться нестыковками моими - и это тот самый показатель духовного расстояния между нами. Ни лучше ни хуже, ни вверх ни вниз - просто расстояние.

\\\\\\Ведь каждый может, и у каждого оно и так есть...\\\\\\\
Шаман - Вы перепутали, это не мои - это ведь Ваши слова: \\\\\\\\Учение будды всегда рядом, поскольку природа Татхагаты есть в каждом из нас.\\\\\\
Я сказал прямо противоположное - карма определяет ГРАНИЦЫ личной свободы данного человека - его личное расстояние вытянутой руки. От этой руки до Учения - могут быть годы и жизни.

\\\\\\И так на протяжении неисчислимых кальп...\\\\\\
Какие такие неисчислимые кальпы?? Это те, которые у нас в уме, да?

\\\\\\Пы.Сы. "На всём этапе учения..." - это Вы какое учение имели в виду?\\\\\
Буддизм, но в общем случае - не только.

----------


## ullu

Шаман, скажи, пожалуйста, если человек всю жизнь работал на бойне забойщиком скота и видел смысл жизни только в накоплении денег, и вдруг , случайно, по каким-то причинам ему попался том Кастанеды и увлек его, у него надо отнять книжку и оставить его дальше забивать скот или может быть это его возможность подумать о чем-то кроме накопления средств?
Условия таковы , что по-близости от него нет ни одного буддиста , а сам он их искать конечно же пока не собирается.
Что для него хорошо в этом случае?

----------


## Ersh

Интересно, тань, ведь Кастанеда вроде, был не против убийства животных... Его Дон Хуан охотился... Так что мясник не только будет продолжать убивать животных, но и найдет этому оправдание в Пути Воина... Представляю себе картинку... Мясник под действием пейота :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Александр, нет у человека вектора притяжения. Вектор притяжения есть у вошедшего в поток (не помню как эта стадия реализации называется)
А остальные вращаются в колесе сансары, не даром оно так называется и их вектор закругляется.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *Не будем обсуждать справедливость и т.д. 
> Но имейте ввиду  - это наш единственный ник, который мы смогли зарегить тут. Причем пытались несколько человек - не регится и всё. 
> Соответственно мы не сможем сообщать сюда информацию о ритритах и получать интересующую нас информацию. Таким образом будет нанесен реальный ущерб распространению дхармы  ))*


Шантаж?%0

----------


## Ersh

Гротеск, или кто там у вас там под этим ником - соблюдайте правила Форума, и у вас будет такая возможность. Это вы сами лишаете себя этой возможности, размещая подобные постинги. Пусть тот, кто у вас там увлекается Кастанедой, практикой в дольменах и подобной чепухой, задумается - а не ставит ли он под удар репутацию вашего центра?

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Интересно, тань, ведь Кастанеда вроде, был не против убийства животных... Его Дон Хуан охотился... Так что мясник не только будет продолжать убивать животных, но и найдет этому оправдание в Пути Воина... Представляю себе картинку... Мясник под действием пейота*


Леш, это высосано из пальца. Сараха изготавливал стрелы, зарабатывал таким образом, а Шаварипа был охотником.
Оправдание где угодно можно найти.
Я могу в том же духе  начать утверждать что чод провоцирует самоубийства ...
Кстати наркотики как путь отвергаются в последующих томах у Кастанеды. Впадение в мистику тоже. Там очень конкретно сказано, что все это отклонение от пути воина, мишура и полное непонимание учения Дона Хуана и вообще было показано Кастанеде только что бы привлечь его дурное внимание, как наживка для рыбки.

----------


## ullu

> И чем привлекательнее миражи человеку предлагаются, тем больше эта привычка накапливается, и тем меньше у человека шансов остановиться и посмотреть себе под ноги. Соответственно, карма усугубляется и вероятность встретить подлинное учение уменьшается.
> [/B]


Нет такой привычки - бегать за миражами. Эта привычка состоит из многих составляющих, каждая из которых подвергается изменениям.
Буддийская практика тоже предлагает человеку миражи. Даже относительная бодхичитта это мираж. 
В таком случае, если не разделить на составляющие, можно сказать что зарождение относительной бодхичитты тоже лишает человека шансов остановится и посмотреть под ноги?
Но это же не так. Значит нельзя смотреть на этот вопрос так плоско.

----------


## ullu

Я сдаюсь.

----------


## Гротеск

"Пусть тот, кто у вас там увлекается Кастанедой, практикой в дольменах и подобной чепухой, задумается - а не ставит ли он под удар репутацию вашего центра?" 
Скажите, а разве должность модератора дает вам право так высказываться о чужих практиках? Тем более, об абсолютно незнакомых?  Не ставит ли под удар репутацию вашей школы столь некорректные высказывания? Кроме 
Если придет на форум ярый христианин и скажет вам: бросайте свою медитацию и прочую ерунду и занимайтесь делом, будет ли это корректно?
И меня  просто умиляют некоторые доводы обитателей типа:
если я говорю не правильно, выходит Будда зря давал поучения?  :Smilie: ))   Что там было про гордость?  :Smilie: ))
Ситуация мне лихо напоминает уважаемых христиан, которые библию как только не выворачивают, и цитатами любые дырки затыкают. 
Ну да это не мои проблемы.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Гротеск

Еще я вам как модератору хочу предложить несколько нововведений. 
Предлагаю считать ругательствами и выражением некультурности следующие фразы:
"Поймете через 1000 жизней"
"Я вам сострадаю"  
Пример диалога: "Я вам сострадаю"  - "нет, это я вам сострадаю" - " А я вам еще больше сострадаю!"
Список мной доробатывается и пополняется.

----------


## Ersh

Ну что же, если я модератор, то мне и мнение свое нельзя высказать?
Если придет христианинин и скажет бросать медитацию - будет отключен за пропаганду против буддизма.
Если буддист проповедует учение Кастанеды как метод - то он проповедует лжеучение, и совершает коренное падение, тем более, что Кастанеда все выдумал, никакого Дона Хуана не существовало, это просто микс из различных учений, что давным-давно научно доказано.

----------


## Гротеск

Я вам сострадаю...   :Smilie: ))

----------


## Александр_

\\\\\\\\\Александр, нет у человека вектора притяжения.\\\\\\\\ 
Таня - я думаю, что реальность - это не однородная манная каша, в ней ЕСТЬ изначальные вектора притяжения. Если бы это было не так, то не существовало бы никаких причин для движения куда бы то ни было. На деле же такое движение - есть.

Однако я понимаю, что это - вопрос, просто думаю, что такой вектор - есть.

----------


## Ersh

Тань, если в учении используется подобная наживка - грош цена этому учению. Многие люди нажирались наживки, и отъезжали, не добравшись до последнего тома, где истина...
Я наблюдал развитие учения Кастанеды в нашей стране, с появления первых подпольных изданий еще в СССР, мог отслеживать судьбы тех, кто проглотил наживку.
Им крупно везло, если они встречали благого учителя, который их уводил из всего этого тенсенгрити.

----------


## Гротеск

В буддизме тоже используется  местод кнута и пряника. Кнутом является мысль о смерти, страданиях и адах, а пряником - наживкой, о состоянии будды  :Smilie: 
Мыслите шире ,  Ersh  :Smilie:  Это христиане считают, что все иное - от диавола, а только они на истинном пути и спасутся.  
Но разве это не глупо?
Буддизм тем и хорош, что не такой.

----------


## Lara

Мда, разные бывают кактусы - широка природа будды . И чего только с ними не делают желающие освободиться . Про пейот многие читали , некоторые, быть может, попробовали.
А есть ещё  кактус  с несколько странным названием "тёщин стул". Говорят, что тот, кто на него сядет ,  мгновенно обретёт освобождение  :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

Наш мир прекрасен ! И прекрасно, что были и есть Будды, учителя, ученики, самураи, монахи ,  ну и Кастанеда тоже  :Smilie: 
Эмахо! %)

----------


## Neroli

> Про пейот многие читали , некоторые, быть может, попробовали


Не, пейота не было.  :Frown: 
Были сушеные мухоморы или сушеные мухоморы, настоянные на молоке!

Пробовать не советую.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ну, Гротеск, Вы даете!
Сравнили - мысль о смерти и пейот...

----------


## Гротеск

"Сравнили - мысль о смерти и пейот..."
Где я сравнила ?  Мыслите шире,  буддизм - это полная свобода, а вы...? Эх...
А  вот если бы читали, а не слушали что кто о КК сказал ,то знали бы, что там про наркотики сказано и про смерть. Многое бы знали. И могли бы быть объективным. А вы уподобляетесь христианам - не красиво, не достойно буддиста.
Потому что все надо проверять на собственном опыте. Кто сказал? Воот...

----------


## Lara

Ёрш , при желании , каждый подбирает для себя подходящий кактус.  Для кого-то этим кактусом является "мысль о смерти".
Кто-то любит спать на мягких , кто-то на жёстких , а ещё кто-то - совсем без подушки  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

В отличие от южноамериканского кактуса - твоя смерть вполне реальная штука.

----------


## Lara

Такая же ,как и смерть кактуса  :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

Ersh, вы же специально делаете вид, что не понимаете, просто из желания уцепиться за свои привычные представления, признать, что ошиблись и т.д.  ? Зачем? Оставьте!
ЗЫ: Южноамериканский кактус растет у меня на балконе и так же реален как и моя смерть, которую я периодически имею счастье лицезреть очень близко. %)))

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *Шаман, скажи, пожалуйста, если человек всю жизнь работал на бойне забойщиком скота и видел смысл жизни только в накоплении денег, и вдруг , случайно, по каким-то причинам ему попался том Кастанеды и увлек его, у него надо отнять книжку и оставить его дальше забивать скот или может быть это его возможность подумать о чем-то кроме накопления средств?
> Условия таковы , что по-близости от него нет ни одного буддиста , а сам он их искать конечно же пока не собирается.
> Что для него хорошо в этом случае?*


Уллу, попробую пояснить  :Smilie: 
Если человек перестанет забивать скот,  то сколько людей останется голодными? Это первый минус.
Второй минус, если человек, почерпнув из книг правду жизни, пойдёт морочить людям голову, - это второй минус. (далеко за примерами ходить не надо, см. соседнюю тему 
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....6527#post56527). 
И третий минус. Если человек пойдёт по этому пути, то вряд ли он прельстится каким-нибудь более безобидным занятием. Плотником или фермером уж точно не станет.
А будет ли польза от  того, что человек эти книжки почитает, так то совсем не очевидно.
Вот если придумать себе идеального человека, который, прочитав эти книги, сумеет «отделить зёрна от плевел…», то да. Но такому человеку и Кастанеда как рукав на юбке…

Пы.сы. Так что учение Кастанеды, это, скорее, новомодная болезнь, чем лекарство. Даже на плацебо не тянет.

Пы.Сы. два. О кактусах.
Вчера, по-моему, в передаче "Вы- очевидец", рассказывали о тётке, которая укололась кактусом. И кактус у неё в руке прижился. Периодически прорастает колючками. Хирурги бьются головой о стену, но вывести кактус не могут...
Может и сказка, но ещё одна аналогия с учением К.К., которое, один раз подцепив, вывести уже очень сложно.

Пы.Сы. три. Об учениях истинных и ложных. Специально для поклонников КК.
Вот растаманство - это истинное учение. Потому как им и без буддизма хорошо. А вот учение Карлоса - ложное, потому как потом карлосовы читатели приходят в буддизм. Чего-то им не хватает для счастья? Может, всё же кактус - не самое лучшее лекарство? Спросите у растаманов!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Шаман , у Вас есть своя игрушка - вот и играйтесь на здоровье.
 Не стоит , наверно , отбирать игрушки у других играющих , ежели Вам нравится своя , а также навязывать свою другим , рассказывая что оная "здоровье" , а остальные - "болезнь"  :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

И вообще, не правильно иметь такой ник и ругать кактусы.
Это кармически неверно. ИМХО.
А отбирать у кого то что то у него вряд ли получится, ему никого ни в чем не убедить. %)
Я вам очень сильно сострадаю, неШаман. %)))

----------


## Шаман

Как бы сказал, вероятно, Б-Баха, "Победа" - это БЕДА ПОбеждённого. Когда отобрали очередную игрушку.

Сайленс, я понимаю, что отбирать конфетку у ребёнка - это не хорошо.  Но ведь так приятно!  :Big Grin: 

Гротеск, буддийское учение - это не-учение, буддийский шаман - это не-шаман. Всё правильно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

Шаман а Вы не совсем правы. 
В свое время "подцепив К.К." и не совершенно не "подцепив" буддизм, я практиковала из К.К. все, что только было возможно. 
А когда "изюм в булочках"  :Smilie:  закончился - пошла своей дорогой". 
Сейчас мы с учением К.К. (вернее Дона Хуана  :Smilie:   друг от друга ой как далеки. Однако, хаять Кастанду я не буду ни за что!!! Потому как подозреваю, что не было бы в этой моей жизни К.К., не было бы в ней потом и буддизма. 

Спасибо, Карлитос.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

ЧСВ  :Smilie: ))
Как кто то может отобрать что то , чего он даже не видит?
Скажите, Шаман, вы сделали Нендро? %)

----------


## Lara

Шаман , дитя моё , у Вас самая сладкая конфетка (самый пейотистый пейот) во всём мире! Для Вас , естессно . Наслаждайтесь , не стоит быть владычицей морскою - с разбитым корытом останетесь !



 :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Гротеск, а что, дядя Карлос тоже сделал нёндро?  :Big Grin:  

Сайленс, тот, у кого есть два кактуса, всегда духовно богаче того,  у кого только один кактус!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гротеск

Кастанеда форева!  Дон Хуан рулит. Свободу индейцам!
Я сострадаю всем, кто этого не понимает.

----------


## Ersh

*Гротеск* получает 1 предупреждение из 3 возможных за свое сообщение


> И вообще, не правильно иметь такой ник и ругать кактусы.
> Это кармически неверно. ИМХО.
> А отбирать у кого то что то у него вряд ли получится, ему никого ни в чем не убедить. %)
> Я вам очень сильно сострадаю, неШаман. %)))

----------


## Lara

Шаман , для чего самолёту пропеллер ?  Для того,чтобы охлаждать лётчика . Попробуйте остановить - мгновенно вспотеет.
Продолжайте надкусывать и садиться - может разбогатеете и наконец освободитесь , хотя навряд ли ,  голод -  не тетка,это дядька Шаман



 :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

Если бы , Шаман, сделали хоть одну десятую того, что пришлось Карлитосу, то вам бы может и Нендро не понадобилось. Уж как его там чистило.... Это просто жуть.

----------


## Neroli

Зачем Вы так Шамана? Ради чего?  :Frown:

----------


## Lara

"Уважай каждую религию."  Г.Гурджиев

----------


## Neroli

Странный, однако, способ заставить что-то или кого-то уважать... ... ...

----------


## Гротеск

Neroli, я Шамана??? Как так- процитируйте?  И почитайте, как он меня.
"Уважай каждую религию." Г.Гурджиев"
Вот именно. И не только религию.

----------


## Шаман

Сайленс, зато у меня живот большой!  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Neroli_ 
> *А когда "изюм в булочках"  закончился - пошла своей дорогой". 
> Сейчас мы с учением К.К. (вернее Дона Хуана   друг от друга ой как далеки. Однако, хаять Кастанду я не буду ни за что!!! Потому как подозреваю, что не было бы в этой моей жизни К.К., не было бы в ней потом и буддизма.*


 Я про это тоже писал  :Smilie:  Некоторым людям таки удаётся отделить изюм от булочек  :Smilie: 
Однако же "подозрение" - это только подозрение. Вы не можете знать этого наверняка. Если бы это можно было бы знать, то не за чем было бы об этом спорить.
Однако я "в живую" наблюдаю разрушительные проявления воздействия этого учения на неподготовленные умы (см. ссылку выше).

А критиковать само учение у меня намерения не было. Поскольку я не специалист по миражам. Критика миражей ИМХО ближе всего должна быть искусствоведам. (Собственно точно так же у меня в мыслях нет критиковать устройство вируса или возникновение разных стихийных бедствий. Однако же часто бушующая стихия доставляет людям неприятности, совсем даже не имея намерений приносить вред.
Тем более, что пренебрежительное отношение к стихийным бедствиям известно, к чему приводит)

Гротеск, если бы я ел кактусы или мухоморы, меня бы, скорее всего, тоже бы чистило и плющило, и раскатывало... А оно мне надо?

----------


## Lara

> Сайленс, зато у меня живот большой!


Кушайте на здоровье , Шаман , вот только подозрения вредят аппетиту , а излишняя телесная полнота  -  деятельности сердца , да Вы и сами знаете.  Пореже , видимо , нужно фильмы ужасов смотреть.И за брюшком послеживать , чтоб стихия не вырвалась из-под Вашего контроля.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

Дон Хуан говорит, что использование растений силы в большинстве случаев не нужно, не обосновано и даже опасно. Почти никто из партии КК их не использовал.
В случаи с КК , который был заскорузлый материалист и европеец, и под наблюдением ДХ этот опыт был оправдан. Это в данной конкретной ситуации. 
И давайте оставим инсинуации по этому поводу - это не красиво. 
Это все равно что сказать, что буддисты достигают просветления, лупя друг друга палками по головам   :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *Если бы , Шаман, сделали хоть одну десятую того, что пришлось Карлитосу, то вам бы может и Нендро не понадобилось. Уж как его там чистило.... Это просто жуть.*


 Гротеск, а откуда Вы об этом узнали? Вы это сами видели? Или же у Вас были подобные ощущения. (хотя откуда знать, подобные они или нет?)
Так что, возможно, что Ваши утверждения о том, как его плющило - тоже инсинуации. Основанные на прочитанном и додуманное в силу собственных способностей.
Вот можете ли Вы утверждать, что ему не просверлили третий глаз? Может быть, он об этом просто не рассказывал.  Тем более, что процесс и результат - не одно и то же. 
Будда, например, не говорил, что для того, чтобы человек обрёл Освобождение, его должно плющить или ещё что-то должно с ним происходить необычное. Учение Будды в том числе для самых обычных людей. Этим отличается от учений для необычных людей (хотя Будда и для них давал учение  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Гротеск

А откуда вы знаете, что говорил Будда? Вы слышали?  
Вы поймите, ваши умозаключения ни чем не лучше моих   :Smilie: 
Я просто говорю то, что опробовала на собственном опыте. Что принесло мне пользу.  
Ну просто один в один ортодоксальный христианин  :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Для чего обычному человеку религиозные учения? Наверно , незачем , он же - обычный , т.е. такой , какой он есть .
Необычному же , видимо , нужно подтверждение своей необычности.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Гротеск, т.е. Вы прошли весь тот путь, который описан в книгах К.К., уточните пожалуйста?
А то может статься, что пользу Вам принесло по большей части не то, что там написано, а то, что Вы сами додумали.  :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Гротеск

Я стараюсь принимать смерть как советчика , узнала о главном враге - ЧСВ или эго, использование намерения, ОСы.  Ой, да много чего.  Это меня сильно изменило. ИМХО.

----------


## Гротеск

И еще такие прекрасные и яркие пояснения и термины безупречность и отрешенность - это супер. Юмор и отношение к различным ситуациям. О, да как это все рассказать!?
Вот сейчас пытаюсь практиковать буддизм.

----------


## Спокойный

Не перестаю удивляться, когда люди всерьёз говорят о Доне Хуане. Неужели кто-то верит, что это не плод воображения Кастанеды?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

О том, что говорил Будда, я узнал от Чагдуда Гонпа Ринпоче, от геше Джампа Тинлея, от Его Святейшества Далай Ламы Тензин Гьятсо, от Его Святейшества Богдо-геген Халха Джецун Дамба Ринпоче, от ламы Сопа Ринпоче. Это те учителя, которых посчастливилось видеть лично, непосредственно. Иногда и получать учения  :Smilie: 

А в красивых сказках можно много чего прочитать. Можно прочитать, что главный враг - эго, а можно прочитать, что главный враг - мировая буржуазия. Если и то и другое написано с прекрасными пояснениями и яркими красками, то и то и другое будет восприниматься как одинаково правильное.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гротеск

А материалисты удивляются, когда всерьез говоришь о просветлении  :Smilie:  И считают Будду легендой. Но разве от этого есть кому нибудь вред, кроме них самих?
Как можно стать свободным делая то же самое?... 
Это же так просто - посмотреть в зеркало.
Я думала , что в буддизме очень много людей с совершенно другими взглядами, а вижу что во многих случаях это те же христиане, просто верующие не в Христа, а в Будду и просветление.
Это очень грустно. 
Я вам всем сострадаю...  Серьёзно.

----------


## Шаман

Разрушилась ещё одна иллюзия. На этот раз иллюзия о буддистах. 
Мир стал немного чище  :Smilie:

----------


## Гротеск

Шаман, то есть все , что вы знаете о буддизме вам лично рассказывали перечисленные вами люди?! И книг вы не читали? 
Вы поймите, легко считать себя уникальной снежинкой, а ваш выбор единственно правильным. Но! Свою веру и преданность нельзя строить за счет опускания кого либо. Идущий по пути буддизма не станет говорить ничего ни о пути Воина, которого он не знает, ни о самом идущем. 
Мне повезло пройти немного по той дороге и я благодарна тем, кто её проложил.

----------


## Гротеск

Шаман, если вы так заботитесь о чистоте мира, может лучше заняться уборкой на своём чердаке, а не следить, что и как делают другие? %)

----------


## PampKin Head

Руки прочь!
Кецалькоатль - мой брат!!!

----------


## Гротеск

Ув. Модератор! Не могли бы вы все замечания переслать на мой новый ник "ДыркаОтБублика"  ?  И вообще дать мне возможнось общаться под своим ником?

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Гротеск_ 
> *Шаман, если вы так заботитесь о чистоте мира, может лучше заняться уборкой на своём чердаке, а не следить, что и как делают другие? %)*


 Гротеск, Ваше сообщение только подтверждает высказанные мною ранее мысли о том, что человек совсем неохотно расстаётся со своими любимыми миражами и о том, что на практике миражи - это только миражи.
Почему так? Потому что вместо того, чтобы порадоваться со мной, вы начали поучать меня тому, что и как мне следует делать.  :Frown:  
А ведь я просто радовался тому, что мир стал немного чище, хотя вот к этому конкретному событию я не прилагал никаких усилий.
Когда в Москве идут дожди, я тоже радуюсь, потому что мир становится немного чище даже без моего участия.

----------


## Гротеск

Ну как могу я радоваться тому, что на самом деле многим людям будет гораздо сложнее, чем мне казалось? 
Я могу только сострадать  :Smilie:  Обет все таки. 
А поводов для радости у меня и так хватает  :Smilie: 
Пожалуйста, не приписывайте мне своего видения и своих эмоций.

----------


## Шаман

Я не приписываю видения и эмоций. Хотя приписываю тривиальное непонимание или, возможно, невнимательность. 
Речь ведь шла не о том, что вам казалось сложным, а о том, чтобы порадоваться тому, что что-то стало чище. 
И ещё припишу своё сожаление о том, что ваше сострадание препятствует вашему сорадованию.  :Frown: 

За этим умолкаю, ибо что должно быть скзано, то сказано уже давно.

----------


## Гротеск

Я продолжаю вам сострадать.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## KELVIN

> Я продолжаю вам сострадать.


Дон Хуан говорил Кастанеде что сталкинг "безжалостного" воина может скрывать какая угодно маска, кроме маски сострадания. Тужитесь натянуть маску БВЖС, что ли?.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Лама Оле часто и ясно говорит что не следует смешивать различные учения или духовные практики. С другой стороны подчёркивает пользу различных йогических практик, восточного происхождения ориентированных на работу с 
телом. Если бы ему сказали что его маска БВЖС немного неудачна, он бы непереставая  :Big Grin: :Лама Оле достоен вашего сострадания, Гротеск?

----------


## Lara

" тени в чёрных капюшонах
    вылезают из щелей ,
    наблюдают напряжённо
    за добычею своей " (c)

 :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Тань, если в учении используется подобная наживка - грош цена этому учению. Многие люди нажирались наживки, и отъезжали, не добравшись до последнего тома, где истина...
> Я наблюдал развитие учения Кастанеды в нашей стране, с появления первых подпольных изданий еще в СССР, мог отслеживать судьбы тех, кто проглотил наживку.
> Им крупно везло, если они встречали благого учителя, который их уводил из всего этого тенсенгрити.*


Леш, я не буду обсуждать учение Кастанеды. 
Я не о том спорю, не о том хорошее учение это или плохое.
Я не согласна в этом треде с тем, что если во мне зародилось отречение посредством практики Кастанеды, то это не настоящее отречение.

Имхо.
Относительно людей, заблуждающихся. Все существа сансары заблуждаются, каждое по-своему, в соответствии с накопленной кармой. Изменить это можно либо полностью реализовавшись и дав учение, либо личной практикой и посвящением заслуг, практикой Ваджрасаттвы для другого человека , принятием Прибежища, и т.д. Ну вы это знаете. 
А раздроры между ваджрными братьями не лучший способ зародить причину для освобождения, зато лучший способ получить перерождение в ваджрных адах. Все это вы тоже знаете.
Поэтому я ещё и против неуважения чужих мнений, даже если это мнение - заблуждение.
Причем последнее относится к обоим противостоящим сторонам.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Александр_ 
> *\\\\\\\\\Александр, нет у человека вектора притяжения.\\\\\\\\ 
> Таня - я думаю, что реальность - это не однородная манная каша, в ней ЕСТЬ изначальные вектора притяжения. Если бы это было не так, то не существовало бы никаких причин для движения куда бы то ни было. На деле же такое движение - есть.
> 
> Однако я понимаю, что это - вопрос, просто думаю, что такой вектор - есть.*


Александр,
А вы не думали о том , что движение существует не по причине, а с изначальных времен как свойство пространства?
И что то, что оно происходит куда-то только иллюзия?

А существование независимого вектора противоречит же Прасангике-мадхъямике.

----------


## Гротеск

Вы все поймете жизней через 100. %)))

----------


## PampKin Head

Не стоит путать жалость к себе и Всем Воспринимающим Существам с Бодхичиттой Бодхисатв.

Сострадание Будд и Бодхисаттв - страшная весчь...
Ибо придется умереть всему, что ты более всего любишь и лелеешь.

----------


## KELVIN

> Я вам всем очень сильно сострадаю...


Это из вас иллюзия понимания выжимает сострадание.



> Вы все поймете жизней через 100. %)))


Ладно, станьте первой жертвой на селе - уговорили.  :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

Простираюсь пред Наставниками Линии Приемственности БуддаДхармы...




> http://ariom.ru/zip/2001/sanches-01.zip 
> 
> *Виктор Санчес
> "Практическое использование техник Карлоса Кастанеды"* (192 Kb)  
> 
> Свобода и знание как личная ответственность
> 
>     Одним из основополагающих положений моей  работы  является  следующее:
> каждый из нас  способен  поставить  перед  собой  задачу  овладеть  доселе
> ...

----------


## Аньезка

Просто хочу написать, не вмешиваясь в спор, что очень уважаю Кастанеду и часто перечитываю!

буддистка Аня

----------


## Сара

Если внимательно прочесть Кастанеду, то создается впечатлени, что это дощакйамуниевская традиция буддхизма с более открытыми занятиями тем, что несколько приоткрылось черз проповеди Намхай Норбу. И кастанеда и его дамы подобное выдумать не могли.
Когда я читал Кастанеду, то просто по-тибетски отмечал некоторые места. Современный буддхизм, то есть Щакйамуниевский со многими вариациями все же во многом притирался к культурным ареалам.А то, что не вписывалось в менталитет народа, то исключалось из проповеди. Кстати, поэтому не очень вписываются тибетские буддхисты в современную европейскую жизнь  с их монашеским стилем жизни. Дандарон пытался возродить стиль жизни махасиддхов, который сугубо магичен, но православная Русь весьма туповата для этого. Допустить, что Иисус был магом для них равносилен самоубийству. А приписывать свой мещанский уклад для их постных лиц вполне приемлим.

----------


## PampKin Head

Да разные православные были на Руси... 

Читайте *ОТКРОВЕННЫЕ РАССКАЗЫ СТРАННИКА ДУХОВНОМУ СВОЕМУ ОТЦУ*  [ 440 Kb ]  http://psylib.org.ua/books/otkrask/index.htm 
http://psylib.org.ua/books/_psyzip/otkrask.zip

Добротолюбие (о шести томах)- rulez!

+++
ДОБРОТОЛЮБИЕ
избранное для мирян

Издание Сретенского монастыря · 1999
http://www.rus-sky.org/history/library/dobrotolubie.htm
+++

ДОБРОТОЛЮБИЕ
Том первый 
http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/dobrl01/
http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/_psyzip/dobrl01.zip
+++

ДОБРОТОЛЮБИЕ
Том второй
http://www.tradicia-ortho.ru/bibliot.../dobr%202.html
+++

Святитель Игнатий (Брянчанинов) 
Правильное состояние духа
(смирение, внимание, молитва) 
http://www.lib.eparhia-saratov.ru/bo.../contents.html
http://www.lib.eparhia-saratov.ru/bo...rit/spirit.pdf
+++

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

Могу выразить свои впечатления от Кастанеды - там нет мотивации. Эзотерические учения привлекают людей надеждой улучшить свою жизнь. "Учение дона Хуана" наоборот демотивирует.

Всё повествование в какой-то угнетающей атмосфере непонимания, страха, безысходности.

Это первое. Во-вторых Карлос судя по описанным событиям стал просветленным. Но. После этого он не стал духовно более раскрепощенным и счастливым. Не нашел ответов на вопросы.
Всё та же неопределенность, страх, угнетающее настроение - вобще непонятно для чего этим заниматься.

Как плюс, Карлос никому и не предлагает этим заниматься, просто описывает эпизод из жизни (который стал всей жизнью).

----------


## Neroli

Да не, ничего они не демотивируют, наоборот, человек всегда при деле. ))
В свете соседней темы, интересно стало, был ли у Кастенеды (или Дона Хуана) кризис среднего возраста, да и вообще хоть какой-то кризис. Типа: какой же фигней я по жизни занимаюсь, наскучили все эти тонали, нагвали, осознанные сновидения и человеческая матрица. Гори оно все...

----------

Дубинин (21.08.2017)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Да не, ничего они не демотивируют


Потому и сказано - "свои впечатления". Моё впечатление после половины книг из 12 - удручающее.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> был ли у Кастенеды (или Дона Хуана) кризис среднего возраста, да и вообще хоть какой-то кризис. Типа: какой же фигней я по жизни занимаюсь, наскучили все эти тонали, нагвали, осознанные сновидения и человеческая матрица. Гори оно все...


У Кастанеды прослеживается кризис от начала до конца. И до дона Хуана был кризис, один, и при доне Хуане был кризис, уже с новыми аспектами, но ничуть не лучше. То есть помогло ему как мертвому припарка.

----------


## Шенпен

Ну ..не должно ,ибо если ты поборол ЧСВ , "жалость к себе" .. и т.д  - то это искючает любые кризисы в теории.
А как там у Карлоса на самом деле было - кто ж его знает.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Ну ..не должно ,ибо если ты поборол ЧСВ , "жалость к себе" .. и т.д  - то это искючает любые кризисы в теории.
> А как там у Карлоса на самом деле было - кто ж его знает.


Что-то не заметно по тексту что он поборол.

----------


## Дубинин

Можно подумать буддийские писания- верх оптимизма; что учение о дуккха (без возможности "не дуккха"- ибо нирвана- это не "антидуккха"), что о путях бодхисаттв - какие-то дикие кальпы отдавать и терзать себя надо, что в тантре- "полюбому всё нарушили и пойдёте в авичи. но с "отпечатком тантры"..

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Можно подумать буддийские писания- верх оптимизма


Тибетский буддизм действительно печальный. Другое дело дзен.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тибетский буддизм действительно печальный. Другое дело дзен.


Там за оптимизм и надежду за лучшее- палкой бьют, не..

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Там за оптимизм и надежду за лучшее- палкой бьют, не..


Ну это же как раз весело. Только не за оптимизм, а чтобы "остановить мир", в терминологии Кастанеды.

----------

Дубинин (21.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А он (Карлос Кастанеда) учеников после себя оставил или только книги ?

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> А он (Карлос Кастанеда) учеников после себя оставил или только книги ?


Он не учил ничему.

----------


## Альбина

> Он не учил ничему.


Тем не менее последователей его идей -тьма тьмущая.Выходит-учитель,самый настоящий.

----------


## Aion

> Тем не менее последователей его идей -тьма тьмущая.Выходит-учитель,самый настоящий.


Ага, прямо гуру-йога...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Альбина

> Ага, прямо гуру-йога...


Ага.. пособие -самоучитель" Как превратиться из нормального человека в зелёный и колючей  кактус" Хочется читающему товарищу посоветовать не сильно проникаться в этнические особенности другого континента. Лучше сказочку про Емелю почитать. Крыша хоть на месте останется..

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Тем не менее последователей его идей -тьма тьмущая.Выходит-учитель,самый настоящий.


Даже не знаю. По-моему если кто и знаком, то на практике применять - трудно представить.

Тем более это стирание личной истории, ограничения. Если это учение - туда приглашаются как можно больше людей, и открыто. А описанные у Кастанеды ученики просто оказались в нужное время в нужном месте.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Лучше сказочку про Емелю почитать. Крыша хоть на месте останется..


На самом деле там нет ничего нового. Параллельные миры, просветление, управляемые сны - это всё подтверждено из разных источников, из буддийских в том числе. На Тибете тоже неслабая школа магов.

----------


## Альбина

> На самом деле там нет ничего нового. Параллельные миры, просветление, управляемые сны - это всё подтверждено из разных источников, из буддийских в том числе. На Тибете тоже неслабая школа магов.


Тут, понимаете в чем дело. Многие чуть ли не магаминачинают себя считать, вникнув, начинают изменять сознание окружающих и даже этим пользоваться. Вот что худо, и прежде всего самим им. Поэтому как худ.лит-ру ну можно почитать, а в себя всасывать я бы не советовала. Вы вот ведь не в маги же готовитесь,так ведь, и уж ну не по Кастанеде .Сознание можно изменить как угодно, да просто поверил и глюки вам обеспечены. Но мы то живём в нашем реальном мире.. и самые лучшие штуки происходят бессознательно. 
А вообще интересно биографию кастанедину почитать. Как он сам там, жил, ел .,, и т.д...
Вы все таки не заморачивайтесь.. чего только не бывает, особенно без истории...,))

----------


## Yagmort

лично мне видится так, что любой подлинно духовный путь приводит к одному и тому же. всё едино, и не может быть так, что суфии - в одну сторону, каббалисты - в другую, тхеравадины - в третью, тантристы - в четвёртую... лично для меня книги Кастанеды стали огромным фактором самопознания. Я их очень люблю и перечитывал все раз 7, каждый раз находя что-то, упущенное в предыдущие разы. Я никогда не пытался практиковать что-то из изложенного в них. Тем не менее, сам дух этого учения стал, не постыжусь этого слова, одним из ключевых катализаторов для моего духовного роста. ну и уже потом мне повстречалось упоминания Намке Норбу о том, что учение дона Хуана - это самое близкое к воззрению дзогчен из того, с чем он знаком.. или как-то в этом ключе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На самом деле там нет ничего нового. Параллельные миры, просветление, управляемые сны - это всё подтверждено из разных источников, из буддийских в том числе. На Тибете тоже неслабая школа магов.


Ну если Александру Дэвид Нэль или Лобсанга Рампу читать, то да )

Вот у меня и был вопрос Кастанеда  учил когото или только писал, а если только писал, то как Александра Дэвид Нэль(всётаки бывавшая в Тибете) или как Лобсанг Рампа (писавший о Тибете непокидая Ливерпуль). 

В принципе если написано в стиле Лобсанги Рампы, то это легко вычисляются, хотябы по отсутствию знания языка того персонажа  от лица которого(или о котором) ведётся повествование.
У Кастанеды также напр. есть определённая терминология, она должна соответствовать языку тех индейцев.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> лично мне видится так, что любой подлинно духовный путь приводит к одному и тому же. всё едино, и не может быть так, что суфии - в одну сторону, каббалисты - в другую, тхеравадины - в третью, тантристы - в четвёртую... лично для меня книги Кастанеды стали огромным фактором самопознания. Я их очень люблю и перечитывал все раз 7, каждый раз находя что-то, упущенное в предыдущие разы. Я никогда не пытался практиковать что-то из изложенного в них. Тем не менее, сам дух этого учения стал, не постыжусь этого слова, одним из ключевых катализаторов для моего духовного роста. ну и уже потом мне повстречалось упоминания Намке Норбу о том, что учение дона Хуана - это самое близкое к воззрению дзогчен из того, с чем он знаком.. или как-то в этом ключе.


Почему прыжок Карлоса со скалы описан двумя словами? Долго-долго подготовка, долго пафосные прощания - а потом что, ничего не описано.
Описано потом что он сам ничего не понял и вернулся выяснять у своих коллег (через два или три года).
Ценность такой практики? Все же считают что просветление - это основательно.

----------


## Yagmort

я увидел там больше, чем пару слов.
сравнивать лобсанга рампу и кастанеду - это, имхо, могут те, кто Кастанеду не читал.
вообще, кому бисквит, кому пирог. со своей стороны я, как состоявшийся буддист, лишь выразил своё уважение к его книгам и заложенной в них мудрости. ymmv.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2017), Шуньшунь (28.08.2017)

----------


## Ersh

> лично мне видится так, что любой подлинно духовный путь приводит к одному и тому же. всё едино, и не может быть так, что суфии - в одну сторону, каббалисты - в другую, тхеравадины - в третью, тантристы - в четвёртую....


Так куда по-вашему приводит буддизм-то, интересно?

----------


## Yagmort

к осознанию истинной природы вещей

----------


## Тимофей:)

> "Качора рекомендует книги Кастанеды всем, как прекрасное введение и ретроспективный обзор шаманизма и некоторых его идей о мире и человеке, прекрасно адаптированных для усвоения среднестатистическим человеком, поданных в упрощённой и в несколько вычурной форме, наиболее подходящей для современного интеллектуально избалованного и падкого на сенсации европейского читателя". 
> 
> И причем же здесь обман?
> Просто любит народ книжки читать и по книжкам практиковать. А все учителя - все! - говорят, и наверное не "по приколу", что нет ничего важнее прямой передачи.


Прямая передача важна для продления жизни религиозной организации, это своего рода скрытая политика. Если перестанет существовать прямое общение учителя с учеником перестанет сущестыовать и организация, к примеру зачем нужен учитель если есть книги? Исскуственно завышенная польза от прямой передачи учения ведет за собой увеличение учителей и как следствие распространение религии! Когда небудь когда закончиться эта( темность ) масс, останеться одна книга которой будет хватать для духовного роста, и все религии уйдут в небытие! И преподовая в школах духовность учителя и ученики будут смеяться над религиями точно так как мы смеемся над учеными которые еше пару сотен лет назад на своих симпозиумах всерьез обсуждали сколько чертей поместится на мезинце :Smilie:  всем счастья!

----------

Шуньшунь (28.08.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

Не знаю правду писал Кастанеда или нет, но я несколько раз перечитывал его книги и мне они очень нравятся. В них очень много практик. В одной из книг написано, что Дон Хуан сказал Карлосу, что все чему я тебя учил - сновидения, неделание, стирание личной истории, искоренение чувства собственной важности, ломка распорядка дня, выслеживание себя все было для одной единственной цели - остановка внутреннего диалога (то чем занимаются в дзен-буддизме). И он добавляет что он не мог прямо указать на эту цель сразу, а надо было обманным путем к этому подвести потому что по-другому никак. И действительно - кто может просто так по щелчку выключить свои мысли? В буддизме для этого и сутры изучают и мантры повторяют и коаны практикуют и бодхичитту взращивают и т.д и т.п. Это все тоже самое, только разными способами. Тут способ запада а тут способ востока. Вполне возможно что Кастанеда все книги придумал на буддизме и прочих восточных учениях, но постарался сделать так, чтобы ни коим образом не дать посыл к этим учениям в своих книгах. Добавить колдовства, магии, всякого прочего, о чем нравится людям читать. Шаманизм, индейцы и только. Разве что в одной книге упоминается тибетская книга мертвых и то дон Хуан ее раскритиковал))

Так что повторюсь - незнаю правда это или вымысел, но если откинуть львиную часть волшебства, колдунства, сказок, суеверий, приключений, наркоты и глюков получится тот же дзен)))

----------


## Алсу

Кастанеде не хватает аутентичности в отличии от классического шаманизма, который хорошо изучен и укоренен в традициях известных народностей.

----------


## Крымский

> В них очень много практик.


Описание практики это не практика.




> Тут способ запада а тут способ востока.


В одном случае литературный вымысел, в другом - школы, обеспечивающие повторение результатов и передачу знаний из поколения в поколение.




> Так что повторюсь - незнаю правда это или вымысел, но если откинуть львиную часть волшебства, колдунства, сказок, суеверий, приключений, наркоты и глюков получится тот же дзен)))


Школьное образование предполагает не только знание правил арифметики.
Дзен из чтения книжек Карлоса добыть не получится, к ЕГЭ не допустят даже  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньшунь

Крымский



> Описание практики это не практика.


ОК. Тоже самое и в книгах по буддизму.



> В одном случае литературный вымысел, в другом - школы, обеспечивающие повторение результатов и передачу знаний из поколения в поколение.


Я как бы не агитирую практиковать по Кастанеде..просто учение "Нагвализм" (да есть такое слово, типа учение Кастанеды) оно не имеет такой длинной истории как буддизм, нет стольких школ разным, мастеров и прочего.



> Школьное образование предполагает не только знание правил арифметики.
> Дзен из чтения книжек Карлоса добыть не получится, к ЕГЭ не допустят даже


Почему не получится? 
Попробуйте посмотреть не на слова а на то на что они указывают. 

"Остановка внутреннего диалога является ключом к миру магов, - сказал он. - Вся остальная деятельность - только зацепки. Все это направлено лишь на ускорение эффекта остановки внутреннего диалога."

"Я не знаю, что они делали с тобой, когда учили тебя улавливать второе внимание. Нас Нагваль учил пристальному созерцанию. Он никогда не объяснял нам, что же он, в сущности, делает. Он просто учил нас созерцать. Мы никогда не догадывались, что пристальное созерцание - один из способов уловить наше второе внимание. Мы думали, что это что-то вроде забавы. Но это было не так. Сновидящие вначале должны стать созерцающими. Вначале Нагваль положил на землю сухой лист и заставил меня смотреть на него часами. Каждый день он приносил лист и клал его передо мной. Сначала я думала, что это один и тот же лист, но потом заметила, что они были разные. Нагваль сказал, что, когда мы осознаем это, мы уже не смотрим, но созерцаем. Затем он стал класть передо мной кучу сухих листьев. Он велел мне чувствовать их, разбрасывая левой рукой и созерцая их при этом. Сновидец рассматривает листья по спирали, а затем сновидит узоры, образуемые листьями. Нагваль говорил, что если сновидящий вначале видит в сновидении узоры, а назавтра находит их в своей куче листьев, он может считать, что овладел созерцанием листьев. И еще он говорил, что пристальное созерцание листьев укрепляет второе внимание. Если ты созерцаешь груду листьев часами, как он обычно заставлял делать меня, то мысли утихают. Без мыслей затихает и внимание тоналя. Внезапно твое второе внимание цепляется за что-то в листьях и листья становятся чем-то еще. Нагваль назвал момент, когда второе внимание зацепляется, остановкой мира. И это точно. Мир останавливается. По этой причине рядом всегда кто-то должен быть. Мы ничего не знаем о фокусах второго внимания. А так как мы никогда не использовали его, мы должны воспитать его, прежде чем отважиться на пристальное созерцание в одиночку. Трудность созерцания в том, чтобы научиться утихомиривать мысли. Нагваль говорил, что учит нас этому по куче сухих листьев просто оттого, что они всегда есть под руками. Той же цели может служить и любая другая вещь. Когда ты можешь остановить мир, ты стал созерцателем. А так как единственный способ достичь остановки мира состоит в постоянных попытках, то Нагваль заставлял нас созерцать сухие листья годы и годы. Я думаю, что это наилучший способ достичь второго внимания. Он комбинировал пристальное созерцание сухих листьев с поиском рук во сне. Мне потребовалось около года, чтобы найти свои руки, и четыре года, чтобы остановить мир. Нагваль говорил, что, когда уловишь свое второе внимание с помощью сухих листьев, начинаешь сновидеть, чтобы расширить его. Вот и все, что касается пристального созерцания."


"Я напомнил ему, что он требовал о своих учеников серьезных размышлений и даже критиковал своего собственного учителя за то, что тот не был хорошим мыслителем. - Конечно, я настаиваю, чтобы каждый вокруг меня мыслил ясно, - сказал он. - И я объясняю каждому, кто захочет слушать, что единственный способ мыслить четко, - это не думать вообще. Я был убежден, что тебе понятно это магическое противоречие."

"Дон Хуан определял внутреннее безмолвие как особое состояние изгнания мыслей, при котором человек может функционировать на ином уровне сознания, чем обычно. Он подчеркивал, что внутреннее безмолвие наступает при прекращении внутреннего диалога - вечного спутника мыслей, и потому является состоянием глубокой тишины. - Маги древности, - говорил дон Хуан, - назвали это внутренним безмолвием, так как в этом состоянии восприятие не зависит от чувств. Во время внутреннего безмолвия вступает в силу иная способность человека, та способность, которая делает его магическим существом, способность, ограничиваемая не самим человеком, а неким чужеродным влиянием. - А что это за чужеродное влияние, которое ограничивает наши магические способности? - спросил я. - Это предмет нашей будущей беседы, - ответил дон Хуан, - а не тема настоящей дискуссии, хотя это на самом деле самый серьезный аспект магии шаманов древней Мексики. - Внутреннее безмолвие, - продолжал он, - это основа всей магии. Иными словами, все, что мы делаем, ведет нас к этой основе. Она же, как и все остальное в магии, не раскрывает себя, пока нечто гигантское не встряхнет нас. Дон Хуан рассказал, что маги древней Мексики изобретали всевозможные способы встряхнуть себя или других практикующих магов до основания, чтобы достичь тайного состояния внутреннего безмолвия. Они додумались до самых невообразимых действий, которые, казалось бы, совершенно не могли быть связаны с достижением внутреннего безмолвия, таких, скажем, как прыжки в водопад или ночи, проведенные на ветвях деревьев вниз головой. Однако это были ключевые приемы достижения такого состояния. Следуя логике магов древней Мексики, дон Хуан категорически заявлял, что внутреннее безмолвие возрастает и накапливается. В моем случае он пытался направить меня на создание ядра внутреннего безмолвия в самом себе, а затем понемногу наращивать его при каждом удобном случае. Он объяснил, что маги древней Мексики обнаружили, что каждый человек имеет свой собственный порог внутреннего безмолвия с точки зрения времени. Иными словами, внутреннее безмолвие должно сохраняться в каждом из нас определенное время, прежде чем сработает. - А что маги древности считали знаком того, что внутреннее безмолвие начало работать, дон Хуан? спросил я. - Внутреннее безмолвие начинает работать с того момента, как ты начинаешь развивать его в себе, - ответил дои Хуан. - То, к чему стремились маги древности, было финалом, драматическим концом и результатом достижения этого индивидуального порога безмолвия. Некоторым особо одаренным магам необходимо всего лишь несколько минут безмолвия для достижения вожделенной цели. Иным же, менее талантливым, требуется гораздо больший период тишины, чтобы прийти к желанному результату. Желаемый результат - это то, что маги называли остановкой мира, - момент, когда все вокруг перестает быть тем, чем было всегда. - Это момент, когда маг возвращается к подлинной природе человека, - продолжал дон Хуан. - Маги древности также называли это абсолютной свободой. Это момент, когда человек-раб становится свободным существом, способным на такие чудеса восприятия, которые бросают вызов нашему обычному воображению. Дон Хуан уверил меня, что внутреннее безмолвие является тем путем, который ведет к истинному отказу от суждений; к тому мгновению, когда наши чувства прекращают интерпретировать чувственные данные, излучаемые всей Вселенной; к моменту, когда постижение перестает быть силой, которая приходит к определению природы мироздания через повторение и использование. Магам необходим переломный момент для того, чтобы внутреннее безмолвие заработало, - сказал дон Хуан. - Переломный момент подобен раствору, который каменщик кладет между рядами кирпичей. Лишь тогда отдельные кирпичи превращаются в структуру, когда раствор твердеет. С самого начала нашего знакомства дон Хуан не переставал вбивать мне в голову мысль о значении внутреннего безмолвия. Я старался изо всех сил следовать его советам накапливать внутреннее безмолвие самым искренним образом каждое мгновение. У меня не было ни возможностей измерить свои приобретения, ни средств, чтобы судить о том, достиг я наконец или нет своего порога. Я просто упрямо нацелился на то, чтобы развивать в себе такое состояние. И не только затем, чтобы сделать приятное дону Хуану, но и потому, что считал это делом чести."

----------

Yagmort (03.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> ОК. Тоже самое и в книгах по буддизму.


Да, и в книгах по буддизму можно встретить описание практик, но не практики.
Читая книги и пытаясь самостоятельно повторить описанные практики, буддистом стать нельзя, только буддологом.

Вы же не становитесь здоровым от чтения медицинских рецептов? Не становитесь врачом, читая Википедию и принимая лекарства?
Почему с дзен буддизмом должно быть иначе? 




> Я как бы не агитирую практиковать по Кастанеде..просто учение "Нагвализм" (да есть такое слово, типа учение Кастанеды) оно не имеет такой длинной истории как буддизм, нет стольких школ разным, мастеров и прочего.


Прямо скажем, что нет ни школы, ни передачи.
Не повторяется история Карлито, не отрастают супер-способности у тольтекских магов, не получается интегрировать "нагвализм" в общество.
А буддизм это государственная религия местами, что предполагает совсем другой масштаб и подходы.




> Почему не получится?


Потому что если вы повернулись лицом на закат и уверенно шагаете вперед, пешком вы в Страну Востока не попадете.
И форма Земли вам не поможет, только добрые люди  :Smilie: 

Простым и понятным людям очевидно, что ключи надо искать там, где их потеряли, а не там, где светло.
Но среди любителей "нью-эйджа" принято кругами бродить, идти на Одессу для того, чтобы выйти к Херсону.




> Попробуйте посмотреть не на слова а на то на что они указывают.


Если так смотреть на творчество Кастанеды, то можно увидеть только талантливого писателя, компилятора и мистификатора, как мне кажется.
Еще можно найти книжку Чогьяма Трунгпа "Шамбала: Священный путь воина" и удивиться, как эффектно можно паразитировать на паразитах  :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Не повторяется история Карлито, не отрастают супер-способности у тольтекских магов, не получается интегрировать "нагвализм" в общество.
> А буддизм это государственная религия местами, что предполагает совсем другой масштаб и подходы.


И что с этого? Буддизм лучше Кастанеды потому что буддизм более масштабнее? Тимофей тут выше правильно сказал, что передача она нужна чтобы жила сама школа. Это как в христианской церкви - крещение, венчание, литургии и прочее. Без этого не было бы христианства.



> Простым и понятным людям очевидно, что ключи надо искать там, где их потеряли, а не там, где светло.


А где их потеряли?



> Если так смотреть на творчество Кастанеды, то можно увидеть только талантливого писателя, компилятора и мистификатора, как мне кажется.


На Кастанеду смотреть не надо. Смотреть на то на что указывает его творчество. Я выше не поленился, привел цитаты, с которыми можно провести параллели с дзеном/дзогченом. Об этом говорят многие люди, не только Кастанеда. Экхарт Толле есть такой очень хороший писатель, тоже о том же пишет. Про то что надо быть здесь и сейчас. Кстати, в одной из книг Кастанеды есть хорошая фраза о том, что мы все время на шаг позади, мы все время вспоминаем момент который только что прошел. Мы все время вспоминаем, вспоминаем и вспоминаем. Прямо об этом я нигде не читал. Хотя это же очевидно. Брюс Ли вот например тоже говорил "опустоши свой разум, будь аморфным, бесформенным как вода". Это больше касается кунг-фу, но тем не менее. Мысль то главная везде. Не надо ее искать только в буддизме

----------


## Крымский

> Буддизм лучше Кастанеды потому что буддизм более масштабнее?


Буддизм проработан, набрал достаточную массу, устойчив и хорошо интегрируется в общественную жизнь, поэтому может масштабироваться.
Это признак зрелости, как для людей, так и для учений.




> Тимофей тут выше правильно сказал, что передача она нужна чтобы жила сама школа. Это как в христианской церкви - крещение, венчание, литургии и прочее. Без этого не было бы христианства.


Крещение-венчание это обряды т.е. часть интеграции в общественную жизнь.
Без такой интеграции зрелой религии не бывает, а дзен-буддизм это религия.




> А где их потеряли?


Там, где вы их потеряли.
Если ничего не потеряно, то и искать нечего.
Вы же заметили уже, что искатели - всегда маргинальное меньшинство?




> На Кастанеду смотреть не надо. Смотреть на то на что указывает его творчество.


Творчество его указывает на угасающий коммерческий культ, простите.




> Я выше не поленился, привел цитаты, с которыми можно провести параллели с дзеном/дзогченом.


Параллели никогда не пересекаются, двигаясь по ним вы никогда не попадете в точку назначения на оригинальной линии  :Smilie: 




> Про то что надо быть здесь и сейчас.


Это из античной философии так-то.




> Кстати, в одной из книг Кастанеды есть хорошая фраза о том, что мы все время на шаг позади, мы все время вспоминаем момент который только что прошел. Мы все время вспоминаем, вспоминаем и вспоминаем. Прямо об этом я нигде не читал.


А Карлос читал! У современных философов, например, он же на антрополога учился в UCLA.
А вы можете у когнитивистов почитать  :Smilie: 




> Мысль то главная везде. Не надо ее искать только в буддизме


Мыслей бесконечно много, главных среди них нет.
Если хочется быть буддистом, то надо в буддизме искать и "по буддийски" жить, вот и все  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2017), Фил (02.09.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Буддизм проработан, набрал достаточную массу, устойчив и хорошо интегрируется в общественную жизнь, поэтому может масштабироваться.
> Это признак зрелости, как для людей, так и для учений.


Тоже и про христианство можно сказать, а оно в корне отличается от буддизма.



> Крещение-венчание это обряды т.е. часть интеграции в общественную жизнь.
> Без такой интеграции зрелой религии не бывает, а дзен-буддизм это религия.


Согласен до слов "дзен-буддизм это религия". Религия основана на вере. А вера это уже не дзен. Дзен это то что можно познать/узнать а не то во что надо верить.



> Параллели никогда не пересекаются, двигаясь по ним вы никогда не попадете в точку назначения на оригинальной линии


Вы к словам цепляетесь все время))). Я имел в виду общий знаменатель



> Это из античной философии так-то.


Хоть из бедуинской. Не важно. Важна СУТЬ.



> Мыслей бесконечно много, главных среди них нет.
> Если хочется быть буддистом, то надо в буддизме искать и "по буддийски" жить, вот и все


Если хочется быть буддистом то стоит поискать все таки эту главную мысль или точнее не-мысль. Неужели не видите, что все мастера буддизма указывают так или иначе за пределы слов и мыслей? Так может стоит в этом направлении искать и если есть что-то похожее у других учений, то и у них стоит поискать вместо того чтобы искать разногласия, искать что-то общее?

Пусть Кастанеда хоть сто раз коммерсант и выдумщик - пофиг, плевать. Суть в том, чтобы остановить внутренний диалог (по кастанедовски) или ответить на вопрос "Когда вы встречаете на дороге человека, прозревшего истину, вы не можете обратиться к нему со словами, и вы не можете ответить ему молчанием. Что вам делать?" (по-дзенски).

----------


## Крымский

> Тоже и про христианство можно сказать, а оно в корне отличается от буддизма.


Христианство гораздо меньше отличается от буддизма, чем "тольтекский нагвализм".
Буддийско-христианский синкретизм "живьем" можно увидеть в Японии и Корее, например  :Smilie: 




> Согласен до слов "дзен-буддизм это религия". Религия основана на вере. А вера это уже не дзен. Дзен это то что можно познать/узнать а не то во что надо верить.


А священники, обеспечивающие похороны японцев по буддийскому обряду, например, где в вашей картине мира находятся?
А многочисленные миряне? Или вы думаете, что дзен только для монахов и примкнувших к ним гайдзинов, начитавшихся Кастанеды, Гурджиева и Блаватской?  :Smilie: 




> Если хочется быть буддистом то стоит поискать все таки эту главную мысль или точнее не-мысль.


Зачем? Найдите учителя, за которым готовы идти, и просите у него Прибежища.
Далее, следуйте его указаниям.

Альтернативный вариант: родитесь в буддийской стране и следуйте религии предков.




> Суть в том, чтобы остановить внутренний диалог...


Ничего фантастического от этого не произойдет, но вы можете верить в лучшее, конечно, никто вам не запрещает  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Христианство гораздо меньше отличается от буддизма, чем "тольтекский нагвализм".
> Буддийско-христианский синкретизм "живьем" можно увидеть в Японии и Корее, например


Можеть быть и можно увидеть такое. Много чего в мире можно повидать. Тольки и христианство и нынешний буддизм утратил учение Иисуса и Будды. Это мое личное мнение. Вместо этого появились церкви с золотыми куполами и передачи с прибежищами великих учителей. 



> А священники, обеспечивающие похороны японцев по буддийскому обряду, например, где в вашей картине мира находятся?


В буддийской религии.



> А многочисленные миряне?


Там же



> Или вы думаете, что дзен только для монахов и примкнувших к ним гайдзинов, начитавшихся Кастанеды, Гурджиева и Блаватской?


Дзен для всех. Только вот дзен это не похороны японцев по буддийскому обряду и не поклонение Будде, даже если дзен-буддисты такое и практикуют.



> Зачем? Найдите учителя, за которым готовы идти, и просите у него Прибежища.
> Далее, следуйте его указаниям.


У каждого свой путь. Я например не доверяю никаким учителям, особенно это касается современных. Сейчас очень многое построено на деньгах, а там где есть деньги там уже нет "ЭТОГО". Могут быть слова об Этом, но не Это. Я надеюсь вы меня поняли.



> Альтернативный вариант: родитесь в буддийской стране и следуйте религии предков.


Хорошее предложение. Так и сделаю.



> Ничего фантастического от этого не произойдет, но вы можете верить в лучшее, конечно, никто вам не запрещает


А вы пробовали?

----------


## Крымский

> Дзен для всех. Только вот дзен это не похороны японцев по буддийскому обряду и не поклонение Будде, даже если дзен-буддисты такое и практикуют.


Т.е. смутная писанина Карлоса больше дзен, чем родиться, жить и умереть в дзенской среде? Забавно  :Smilie:  




> Я например не доверяю никаким учителям, особенно это касается современных. Сейчас очень многое построено на деньгах, а там где есть деньги там уже нет "ЭТОГО". Могут быть слова об Этом, но не Это. Я надеюсь вы меня поняли.


А чего же Карлосу верите и на его слова ссылаетесь, не имея подтверждений надежных?
Он же махровый, из этих самых, меркантильных  :Smilie: 




> А вы пробовали?


Конечно, и вы тоже пробовали и опыт имеете подобный наверняка, если спортом занимались или монотонным физическим трудом, например.

----------


## Шуньшунь

Крымский



> Т.е. смутная писанина Карлоса больше дзен, чем родиться, жить и умереть в дзенской среде? Забавно


Нет, я этого не говорил



> А чего же Карлосу верите и на его слова ссылаетесь, не имея подтверждений надежных?
> Он же махровый, из этих самых, меркантильных


Я ссылаюсь не на Карлоса, не на "грин как-то там" организация которая после него осталась а именно на некоторые его цитаты. Мне не нужны никакие подтверждения, если в его словах я вижу истину или ее проблеск. Вы мне говорите все время про людей, про организации, религии, прибежища, а я вам про то на что указывают слова, идущие от этих людей, религий, организаций.



> Конечно, и вы тоже пробовали и опыт имеете подобный наверняка, если спортом занимались или монотонным физическим трудом, например.


Это не совсем то. То что вы имеете в виду как я понял это успокоение ума. Это не ОВД. У меня было что-то близко к ОВД или может это оно и было после курения экстракта Сальвии Дивинорум (есть кстати мнения, что Сальвия входила в состав "дымка", описанного в первых двух книгах Карлоса). После маленькой дозы исчезли мысли и я не мог ни на чем остановить взгляд, то есть он просто плавал по всему на что я смотрел. После хорошей дозы наверно это и можно назвать ОВД или остановкой мира (что по книгам Карлоса одно и то же практически). Просто рушатся все интерпретации. Но там уже кроме ОВД происходят много других вещей, которые к дзену отношения не имеют. Позже как-то я медитировал на музыку и добился такой тишины ума, что после медитации было так тихо в голове, что я как и под Сальвией не мог ни на чем остановить взгляд, он просто скользил. Очень приятное состояние. Вот это уже что-то близко к ОВД или оно есть. У Карлоса написано, что он ощутил парение во время ОВД. Так что достигнув ОВД полюбому должно быть что-то большее чем просто "чуть меньше мыслей в голове" или "концентрация на одном деле".

----------


## Крымский

> Мне не нужны никакие подтверждения, если в его словах я вижу истину или ее проблеск.


Т.е. вы пытаетесь найти ключи там, где вам светлее, а не там, где их потеряли.




> Вы мне говорите все время про людей, про организации, религии, прибежища ...


Разумеется, потому что без них буддистов не бывает  :Smilie: 




> Это не совсем то.


Это именно то самое, а вы рассчитываете на повторение наркотического трипа без наркотиков  :Smilie: 
У Карлоса остановка внутреннего диалога это необходимое требование на пути к остановке мира т.е. предварительная практика.




> Так что достигнув ОВД полюбому должно быть что-то большее чем просто "чуть меньше мыслей в голове" или "концентрация на одном деле".


Диалог может остановиться на время и начаться вновь. Ничего волшебного вслед за остановкой диалога не предполагается у Кастанеды, 
у него состояние "внутренней тишины" это только преддверие. По словам самого Карлоса он за пару месяцев этому научился 
т.е. особых сложностей получить подобный опыт у него не возникло.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.09.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Т.е. вы пытаетесь найти ключи там, где вам светлее, а не там, где их потеряли.


А откуда вы знаете, где я их потерял?



> Разумеется, потому что без них буддистов не бывает


Путь будет по вашему. Просто мне не интересен буддизм, как религия, мне интересно то что кроется в глубине его учения. А ритуалы, организации это все не то. Я думаю, если бы Иисус и Гаутама Будда посмотрели на современные христианство и буддизм, Иисус бы наверно сказал "лучше бы я им вообще ничего не говорил и хлебом и вином не угощал, а Будда подумал бы "лучше бы сидел под деревом дальше, толку больше было бы" :Big Grin: 



> Это именно то самое, а вы рассчитываете на повторение наркотического трипа без наркотиков


Нет. Я не рассчитываю на трип. Я говорил именно про сам эффект тишины в голове и невозможности взгляда зацепиться за что-либо потому что все как бы едино становится наверно потому и нет зацепки ни за что.



> У Карлоса остановка внутреннего диалога это необходимое требование на пути к остановке мира т.е. предварительная практика.


Полное тотальное ОВД и есть остановка мира. В какой-то из книг написано. Лень цитату искать. Точнее написано "ОВД и есть остановка мира". Просто когда мысли исчезают до такой степени, что вы не можете интерпретировать поступающие в мозг сигналы мир для вас рушится. То есть вы даже не можете подумать "это стена", "это я", "я иду" и т.д.



> Диалог может остановиться на время и начаться вновь. Ничего волшебного вслед за остановкой диалога не предполагается у Кастанеды,
> у него состояние "внутренней тишины" это только преддверие.


Тоже самое и в восточных учениях, включая дзен. Накапливать это самое состояние "внутренней тишины". Просто у Кастанеды кроме этого еще много трипов с наркотиками и без. Вот в этом и его отличие от восточных учений. Колдунства много. Но зато очень интересно читать.

----------


## Yagmort

Крымский, позвольте поинтересоваться: какие книги Кастанеды вы прочитали от корки до корки?

----------


## Крымский

> А откуда вы знаете, где я их потерял?


Я не знаю, где вы их потеряли, но ищете вы их там, где вам нравится т.е. претендуете на развитые способности видеть "истину и ее проблески".
Дон Хуан от таких выкрутасов ума Карлоса пытался отучить, кстати, заставлял искать там, где потеряно, а не там, где хочется, привычно и нравится.




> Полное тотальное ОВД и есть остановка мира. В какой-то из книг написано ... Точнее написано "ОВД и есть остановка мира".


На освоение остановки внутреннего диалога Карлосу потребовалось два месяца, а на первую остановку мира - четыре года по его же словам.
Потому что опыт измененного состояния сознания и развитие качеств ума - разные вещи.

Опыт измененного состояния сознания можно получить относительно легко и разными способами.
Качества ума развиваются только продолжительной целенаправленной работой в процессе обучения, путем повторения ритуалов, подражания образцам, индоктринации, служения и/или регулярного повторения психопрактик под наблюдением учителя.

Если нет ни религиозного служения, ни работы с учителем, на целенаправленное развитие качеств рассчитывать не приходится.   




> Просто когда мысли исчезают до такой степени, что вы не можете интерпретировать поступающие в мозг сигналы мир для вас рушится. То есть вы даже не можете подумать "это стена", "это я", "я иду" и т.д.


При остановке внутреннего диалога не мысли исчезают, а ум "смотрит в другую сторону" и не цепляется за них.
Мозг работает 24х7, мыслительные процессы продолжаются даже в бессознательных состояниях.
Наглядно-действенное и наглядно-образное мышление возникает и проявляется еще до освоения речи.

Вы про девять дхьян в буддизме слышали?
Карлос-то наверняка про них читал  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Крымский, позвольте поинтересоваться: какие книги Кастанеды вы прочитали от корки до корки?


Все.
Интересными лично мне показались только первые три, дальше натурально начались "сказки"  :Smilie:

----------


## Yagmort

а что вам видится сказочным в последующих книгах?

обратил внимание на ваш профиль, не указана традиция. означает ли это, что "способности" просветлённых мастеров, типа левитации, нахождения в 2-х местах одновременно, оставления отпечатков на скалах и тп для Вас тоже своего рода сказки или религиозная пропаганда?

----------


## Крымский

> а что вам видится сказочным в последующих книгах?


Начиная со "Сказки о силе" идет откровенная нью-эйдж беллетристика, призванная поддержать формирующийся харизматический культ.
Она разительно отличается от первых трех книг и по форме, и по содержанию.
Возможно, сменился редактор или какие-то другие изменения в команде издательской произошли, возможно автор заблудился.
Тиражи тут же резко упали и книги Кастанеды переместили в раздел "Эзотерики" в книжных, что как бы намекает, что это не только мне видится, где место подобным сказкам.

"Путешествие в Икстлан", если вы не знаете, зачли в UCLA за материалы диссертации Карлоса на соискание степени по антропологии т.е. она еще проходила, как Non-Fiction источник.
Получив степень, Кастанеда покинул UCLA и начались "сказки" с объявлением себя нагвалем, вписыванием в книги своих подружек по университету и всякие прочие шалости.




> означает ли это, что "способности" просветлённых мастеров, типа левитации, нахождения в 2-х местах одновременно, оставления отпечатков на скалах и тп для Вас тоже своего рода сказки или религиозная пропаганда?


В большинстве своем, да, сказки  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2017), Дубинин (08.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Возможно, сменился редактор или какие-то другие изменения в команде издательской произошли...


Я помню в детстве увлекался магией, собирал книги Натальи Степановой "Заговоры сибирской целительницы", эти книги тогда массово раскупались, были популярными, ну и время тогда такое было, бум на магию, в каждом журнале предлагались услуги всяких разношёрстных магов с экзотическими именами и инфой о себе что они там в седьмом роду колдуны, или посвящены в вуду верховными жрецами. Она обещала что до конца жизни проведёт своих читателей к самым тайнам колдовства, знания чего не допустит беды в жизни. В общем тираж остановился на двадцать какой-то книге, если мне память не изменяет. А когда массово у россиян появился интернет, то выяснилось что это коллективное творчество редакции, что этой сибирской колдуньи возможно вообще не существует. Помню меня ещё смутило когда в этих книгах писали о мощном колдуне Петре Могиле, а я знал что это имя и фамилия известного украинского православного митрополита 17 века.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> ... эти книги тогда массово раскупались, были популярными, ну и время тогда такое было, бум на магию, в каждом журнале предлагались услуги всяких разношёрстных магов с экзотическими именами и инфой о себе что они там в седьмом роду колдуны, или посвящены в вуду верховными жрецами.


В США в 70-х и первой половине 80-х был как раз такой же период. Именно тогда и формируется движение нью-эйдж.
Кастанеда попробовал прокатиться на этой волне и перестал быть респектабельным автором. Закончилось все формированием его харизматического культа к началу 90-х.




> А когда массово у россиян появился интернет, то выяснилось что это коллективное творчество редакции, а не сибирской колдуньи. Помню меня ещё смутило когда в этих книгах писали о мощном колдуне Петре Могиле, а я знал что это был украинский православный митрополит)).


Карлос Кастанеда до конца своей жизни разговаривал на английском, как иностранец, с многочисленными вкраплениями испанских слов и выражений.
Его письменный английский не выглядел аутентично даже в самых мелких записках и посвящениях.
Думаю, это серьезный аргумент в пользу основательной правки его книг редакторами и соавторами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2017), Денис Васильевич (08.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Карлос Кастанеда до конца своей жизни разговаривал на английском, как иностранец, с многочисленными вкраплениями испанских слов и выражений.
> Его письменный английский не выглядел аутентично даже в самых мелких записках и посвящениях.
> Думаю, это серьезный аргумент в пользу основательной правки его книг редакторами и соавторами.


Возможно Вы сможете ответить на мой вопрос.

А на каком языке общались описанные им наставники ?
На каком языке он проходил обучение ?
Какого языка терминология в книгах (напр. нагваль), есть ли соответствия с языком индейцев описанной местности ?

Есть ли какието лингвистические исследования терминов встречающихся в его книгах ?

----------


## Крымский

> Возможно Вы сможете ответить на мой вопрос.
> 
> А на каком языке общались описанные им наставники ?
> На каком языке он проходил обучение ?


Карлос утверждал, что сначала на испанском, но потом некоторые ключевые персонажи неожиданно перешли на английский  :Smilie: 




> Какого языка терминология в книгах (напр. нагваль), есть ли соответствия с языком индейцев описанной местности ?


Практически все термины или испанские, или выдуманные Карлосом т.е. "тольтекские".
Это дало повод для критики со стороны антропологов, указывавших на различие в вокабуляре (и жизненных реалиях) индейцев яки и персонажей книги.
Начиная со "Сказок о силе" индейцы яки исчезают со страниц книг Кастанеды вообще, их заменяют на безопасных "тольтеков".




> Есть ли какието лингвистические исследования терминов встречающихся в его книгах ?


Да, я видел несколько публикаций по материалам 70-х, потом это совсем перестало интересовать ученых.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.09.2017), Дубинин (08.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2017)

----------


## Yagmort

Крымский, Вы только, пожалуйста, не забывайте, что это - Ваше мнение  :Smilie:  на свете 7 миллиардов людей и столько же мнений. Какие-то из них совпадают, какие-то - нет. Моё с Вашим, касаемо книг Кастанеды напр., не совпадает )

----------


## Крымский

> Моё с Вашим, касаемо книг Кастанеды напр., не совпадает )


На здоровье!  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Крымский, Вы только, пожалуйста, не забывайте, что это - Ваше мнение  на свете 7 миллиардов людей и столько же мнений. Какие-то из них совпадают, какие-то - нет. Моё с Вашим, касаемо книг Кастанеды напр., не совпадает )


У Крымского хорошее, годное мнение. ППКС.

----------

Крымский (10.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Многие вещи реальны,союзники,путешествия по другим мирам,видение пятого тела,причинного, и .т.д. Буддисты,христиане не видят этого,так как не знают как..им этого не нужно. Другой путь.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Есть множество дорог приехать на вокзал и успеть на поезд,каждый добирается как может.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Буддизм не панацея

----------


## Крымский

> Есть множество дорог приехать на вокзал и успеть на поезд,каждый добирается как может.


Ну, расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы из Москвы в Одессу через Норильск на поезде поедете. Сможете добраться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

[QUOTE=Крымский;793769]Ну, расскажите, пожалуйста, как вы из Москвы в Одессу через Норильск на поезде поедете. Сможете добраться?  :Smilie: [/QU
Зачем усложнять? Или больше нет поездов или самолётов? Просто доберитесь как Вам удобно.в чем проблема ?

----------

Крымский (14.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> Зачем усложнять?


Действительно, зачем? Зачем еще и (полностью вторичное) учение Карлоса Кастанеды?  :Smilie: 




> Или больше нет поездов или самолётов?


Конечно есть, но последователям КК почему-то хочется обязательно на поезде!  :Smilie: 




> Просто доберитесь как Вам удобно. В чем проблема ?


Нет проблемы, но вы предлагаете прийти на перрон и сесть в отцепленный вагон  :Smilie:

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Я не отрицаю путь буддизма

----------


## Крымский

> Я не отрицаю путь буддизма


Это здорово, но зачем вам "отцепленный вагон"?
Вы же понимаете, что и Карлос, и его ведьмы того в 1998 году, нет больше учителей его линии и не будет?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Действительно, зачем? Зачем еще и (полностью вторичное) учение Карлоса Кастанеды? 
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно есть, но последователям КК почему-то хочется обязательно на поезде! 
> 
> 
> 
> Нет проблемы, но вы предлагаете прийти на перрон и сесть в отцепленный вагон


Я предлогаю сесть в тот вагон в который Вам хочется и не отцеплять другие.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Предлагаю не осуждать другие учения и не считать буддизм единственное правильное учение.

----------


## Крымский

> Предлагаю не осуждать другие учения и не считать буддизм единственное правильное учение.


А мы осуждаем? Мы обсуждаем, вроде.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> А мы осуждаем? Мы обсуждаем, вроде.


показалось что вы осуждаете,но ...Я все сказал,садитесь на тот поезд который нравится,что тут еще Обсуждать?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Зачем кому то доказывать,что поезд идёт в том направлении которое вам надо?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Проповедовать учение? Зачем? Что бы покушать,работа такая?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Ради блага всех существ...?это делается ради своего блага

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Чистое сознание в не религий,учений..есть что возразить?

----------


## Крымский

> Проповедовать учение? Зачем? Что бы покушать,работа такая?


Вам лучше знать, это же вы на буддийском форуме Кастанеду предлагаете.
(Да, я посмотрел историю ваших сообщений)




> Ради блага всех существ...?это делается ради своего блага


Что делается-то? Я вам не продаю ничего, у меня даже в поле традиция ничего не написано.
А вот КК всю дорогу свои услуги продавал, например  :Smilie: 




> Чистое сознание в не религий,учений..есть что возразить?


Что еще за чистое сознание? Гегелевское?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017), Дубинин (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Вам лучше знать, это же вы на буддийском форуме Кастанеду предлагаете.
> (Да, я посмотрел историю ваших сообщений)
> 
> 
> 
> Что делается-то? Я вам не продаю ничего, у меня даже в поле традиция ничего не написано.
> А вот КК всю дорогу свои услуги продавал, например 
> 
> 
> ...


буддийское))

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Хотя сознание не бывает ни буддийское ни христианское и.т.д.  СПРОСИТЕ у учителя своего

----------


## Дубинин

> Хотя сознание не бывает ни буддийское ни христианское и.т.д.  СПРОСИТЕ у учителя своего


То- есть- вы наезжали- наезжали.. а теперь  к некому "учителю" аппелируйте -  который должен что сделать? подтвердить вашу "крутость"- существование сознания в "чистом виде"?- без "осознаваемого" (например сознание вкуса "икры с коньяком"?- но без икры и коньяка)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> То- есть- вы наезжали- наезжали.. а теперь  к некому "учителю" аппелируйте -  который должен что сделать? подтвердить вашу "крутость"- существование сознания в "чистом виде"?- без "осознаваемого" (например сознание вкуса "икры с коньяком"?- но без икры и коньяка)


Я не наезжал! Упражняйтесь дальше в своём учении и логики

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не наезжал! Упражняйтесь дальше в своём учении и логики


Так вы просто несёте не весть что? не отвечая за слова? Но тогда к тем кто за "базар не отвечает"- особое отношение ( с ними не разговаривают)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не наезжал! Упражняйтесь дальше в своём учении и логики


А вот и мне видится, что это у Вас, незнаю даже как это назвать ), вообщем "такое": приходить периодически на форум, писать всякие бессвязные сообщения, причём писать упорно упорно, пока с Вами не начнут общаться, в конце концов обидится, надуться на этих растаких буддистов, выдать ещё подряд с пяток коротких непонятных фраз-сообщений и снова на некоторое время перестать писать.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Так вы просто несёте не весть что? не отвечая за слова? Но тогда к тем кто за "базар не отвечает"- особое отношение ( с ними не разговаривают)


Я говорил что не существует буддийского сознания,христианского и.т.д.  Когда сознание не реагирует на внешние и внутренние раздражители ,хотя это одно и то же по сути,тогда оно становиться #чистым#, оно просто есть,осознает и не привязывается и нельзя назвать его ни буддийский ни христианским и.т.д. И там не возникает нужды в учении каком либо,оно там уже есть.
А вы можете и не разговаривать со мной,ваше право. Не надо отвечать ,мне и спорить...хотя если это вам надо,пишите), сути не изменит.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> А вот и мне видится, что это у Вас, незнаю даже как это назвать ), вообщем "такое": приходить периодически на форум, писать всякие бессвязные сообщения, причём писать упорно упорно, пока с Вами не начнут общаться, в конце концов обидится, надуться на этих растаких буддистов, выдать ещё подряд с пяток коротких непонятных фраз-сообщений и снова на некоторое время перестать писать.


вы в не конкуренции))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Можете не отвечать,я пишу ...если мне надо,если вы не понимаете...Ну я вас тоже не понимаю,общение между нами не к чему

----------


## Дубинин

> Я говорил что не существует буддийского сознания,христианского и.т.д.  Когда сознание не реагирует на внешние и внутренние раздражители ,хотя это одно и то же по сути,тогда оно становиться #чистым#, оно просто есть,осознает и не привязывается и нельзя назвать его ни буддийский ни христианским и.т.д. И там не возникает нужды в учении каком либо,оно там уже есть.
> А вы можете и не разговаривать со мной,ваше право. Не надо отвечать ,мне и спорить...хотя если это вам надо,пишите), сути не изменит.


Вы так самодовольны? Если вам повезло воспринять сознание, которое вам кажется "само по себе" и чисто"- т.е.  по вашему "не воспринимает "ничего", то так оно и есть?  Это не ваше не умение воспринять "осознаваемое", а "истина"- "чистое сознание"?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Кстати я всего лишь сказал что кастанеда не плох...и тут сразу вы и пришли со своим не пониманием...Я тоже много чего не понимаю,но претензии не высказывают В Н

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Вы так самодовольны? Если вам повезло воспринять сознание, которое вам кажется "само по себе" и чисто"- т.е.  по вашему "не воспринимает "ничего", то так оно и есть?  Это не ваше не умение воспринять "осознаваемое", а "истина"- "чистое сознание"?


почему я самодоволен? Потому что что высказал что то от себя не опираясь на авторитеты буддистов? Не надо искажать мои слова, про само по себе...Я такого не говорил..

Не воспринемает ничего...Я то же такого не говорил

----------


## Дубинин

> Не воспринемает ничего...Я то же такого не говорил


Поздняк метаца: 


> Хотя сознание не бывает ни буддийское ни христианское и.т.д.  СПРОСИТЕ у учителя своего

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати я всего лишь сказал что кастанеда не плох...и тут сразу вы и пришли со своим не пониманием...Я тоже много чего не понимаю,но претензии не высказывают В Н


Но ведь Вы и пришли, чтоб получить порцию обид.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Поздняк метаца:


Да,но это не значит что оно не воспринимает ничего,оно воспринемает все ,но оно не осуждает,не рассуждает не критикует,не привязывается

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Но ведь Вы и пришли, чтоб получить порцию обид.


разочарую Вас,я не мазохист)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да,но это не значит что оно не воспринимает ничего,оно воспринемает все ,но оно не осуждает,не рассуждает не критикует,не привязывается


Тогда это сознание, осознающее "что-то" например- "я ненавижу тебя" и только.. (сознание втыкающее нож- иное сознание).. И где тут некое нейтральное "чистое " сознание?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Поздняк метаца:


там нет теорий ни о каком учении,религии...

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Тогда это сознание, осознающее "что-то" например- "я ненавижу тебя" и только.. (сознание втыкающее нож- иное сознание).. И где тут некое нейтральное "чистое " сознание?


посему- ненавижу себя?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Не понимаю вас

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Я давно не думаю в стиле буддизма,поэтому высказываюсь на форуме не понятно другим.
А зачем я тут...иногда стимулирует к действию прочтение форума

----------


## Дубинин

> Я давно не думаю в стиле буддизма,поэтому высказываюсь на форуме не понятно другим.
> А зачем я тут...иногда стимулирует к действию прочтение форума


Так может того.. бороться с желаниями..?

----------


## Йен

> и не считать буддизм единственное правильное учение.


Предлагаю на буддийском форуме считать буддизм единственно правильным учением для освобождения.

----------

Дубинин (15.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2017), Юй Кан (18.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Так может того.. бороться с желаниями..?


покинуть форум?) да,наверное пора.

----------

Дубинин (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Предлагаю на буддийском форуме считать буддизм единственно правильным учением для освобождения.


а не на  буддийском форуме можно считать по другому?

----------


## Дубинин

Считать  можно (в уме), можно цепляться за слова "писаний" или "адептов".., но агитировать за за некое "таковое" "реальное" "вне религий"- можно только с вескими аргументами.. ("я так чую- считаю.."- не прокатит((

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017), Крымский (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Считать  можно (в уме), можно цепляться за слова "писаний" или "адептов".., но агитировать за за некое "таковое" "реальное" "вне религий"- можно только с вескими аргументами.. ("я так чую- считаю.."- не прокатит((


Я не агитировал,просто высказал свое мнение. Веские аргументы...конечно их быть не может для вас и поэтому  больше не понятных постов на форуме не будет. Ушел я,всем удачи.

----------

Дубинин (15.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Считать  можно (в уме), можно цепляться за слова "писаний" или "адептов".., но агитировать за за некое "таковое" "реальное" "вне религий"- можно только с вескими аргументами.. ("я так чую- считаю.."- не прокатит((


ответ: Вималакирти-сутра говорит:

«Таковость не возникает, Таковость не исчезает».

Слово «Таковость» («Татхагата«) обозначает солнцеподобную природу Будды, сознание — источник всего, чистый по своей собственной природе. Таковость существует сама по себе и не возникает в силу причинной обусловленности.
Объясните эту цитату

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Про солнце подобную природу не надо комментировать

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не агитировал,просто высказал свое мнение. Веские аргументы...конечно их быть не может для вас и поэтому  больше не понятных постов на форуме не будет. Ушел я,всем удачи.


Какой хороший пост был.. вам да-же "спасибы" поставили, а вы снова разочаровывайте..

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Какой хороший пост был.. вам да-же "спасибы" поставили, а вы снова разочаровывайте..


был вопрос или вы это же не понимаете?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Спасибо не смотрел...но за спасибо благодарю)

----------


## Дубинин

> Спасибо не смотрел...но за спасибо благодарю)


Эти "спасибо" (одно из которых модератора)- не за ваши мысли, а за решение "больше не писать".

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Эти "спасибо" (одно из которых модератора)- не за ваши мысли, а за решение "больше не писать".


Да я понял...ответ то будет?

----------


## Дубинин

> Да я понял...ответ то будет?


Отвечайте за свои решения- не пишите, раз "понял".

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Простой вопрос задал,с цитированием Ваших авторитетов,без ,извините наездов , просто прошу прокомментировать

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Отвечайте за свои решения- не пишите, раз "понял".


вы все выгоняете,нет чтоб объяснить что к чему,ради блага всех существ

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

И так Ваш комментарий к этой цитате....#Слово «Таковость» («Татхагата«) обозначает солнцеподобную природу Будды, сознание — источник всего, чистый по своей собственной природе. Таковость существует сама по себе и не возникает в силу причинной обусловленности.
Объясните эту цитату#
Объясните?

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Да,я не удобный собеседник,но Вы то должны быть более универсальным,понимающим,объясняющим,Вы же буддист. Тут не много провацирую...)

----------


## Йен

> Вы же буддист.


 Вы чего Дубинина обзываете?
Тогда вы Кобзон. Он так же уходил с эстрады )

----------

Дубинин (18.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Вы чего Дубинина обзываете?
> Тогда вы Кобзон. Он так же уходил с эстрады )


как я обзываю? Цитата?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы чего Дубинина обзываете?
> Тогда вы Кобзон. Он так же уходил с эстрады )


Грех осенью и весной над людьми издеваться.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Грех осенью и весной над людьми издеваться.


я и вижу Дубина на эстраде)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Вопрос был задан,ответа нет....Вы слишком круты чтоб ответить мне

----------


## Йен

> Вопрос был задан,ответа нет....Вы слишком круты чтоб ответить мне


Ответом был хлопок одной ладони, но вы не услышали.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> Ответом был хлопок одной ладони, но вы не услышали.


теперь услышал,но от Вас

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Дубинин хлопает ладонью или чем хочет,но этого никто не услышит,пока я не уйду с форума)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

И пока не прокоментирует мой вопрос.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Слабо просто

----------


## Денис Ч

Годы ушли на изучение работ Кастанеды.

Не знаю, правда или вымысел. Буддизм, конечно, это очень хорошо. Но вынес оттуда (из Кастанеды) полезные вещи, которые помогают в жизни:

1) стирание личной истории (благо, переезд в другой регион и смена окружения дали возможность это сделать; никто на работе и в обществе про меня ничего не знает, кроме профессиональных качеств и научных публикаций). Это играет мне на руку - не надо тратить энергию на поддержание представления окружающих людей обо мне, нет привязки к определенной манере поведения. Например, даже указание Вами в поле "традиция" традиции обязывает Вас мыслить определенными штампами и ограничивать себя определенными учениями. Что уж говорить об общественных деятелях, от которых ждут определенного поведения. Так создается негибкость в развитии себя. Даже ближайший друг видит меня не тем, кто я есть;

2) перепросмотр. Благодаря этой технике уходят из ума психологические комплексы, пережитые ранее и частично забытые, но мешающие жить дальше. Вроде как читал где-то, что есть такой эффект в медитации, когда из подсознания вылазят старые действия в сознание, переживаются заново, теряют при этом свою энергию и исчезают в пространстве; а человек становится как чистый лист, без напряжений, связанных с прошлыми психологическими блоками. Это вроде как в буддизме. Может я ошибаюсь, Вам виднее, поправьте. В православии есть тоже подобное - таинство исповеди. У психотерапевтов тоже там какая-то терапия подобная есть. А у Кастанеды надо выполнить перед смертью качественный перепросмотр, чтобы Орел съел не тебя, а точную копию твоего опыта. Тогда будет возможность "проскочить мимо Орла" (вообще, смысл всего учения Кастанеды - проскочить мимо Орла);

3) намерение. Позволяет выбирать из множества вариантов развития окружающей действительности тот, который нужен мне в данный момент. При сильном намерении дела идут так, как мне надо. И появляются силы сделать так, как мне надо. Здесь скажу, что все эти знания должны идти во благо и, в первую очередь, на улучшение себя в нематериальном плане;

4) смерть - лучший советчик. Памятование о смерти, что позволяет итенсифицировать практику, ибо времени мало. И спрашивать себя - что бы ты в данной ситуации сделал, если через час умрешь;

5) "остановка мира". Это есть и в медитации. Это надо сделать, чтобы видеть мир таким, какой он есть на самом деле;

6) жить как воин. Это не значит, хвататься за оружие и всех крушить. Я понял это как быть в постоянной борьбе со своими страстями. Это можно назвать как невидимая брань, внутренний джихад и т.д. Потому как самая главная битва - это битва с самим собой, со своим иллюзорным "Я";

7) уничтожение ЧСВ - чувства собственной важности. Стереть свое Эго в порошок. Увидеть, что Эго - это только иллюзия, без самобытия;

8) работа с "мелким тираном". Учит терпению и сбережению энергии, а это - добродетель.

Есть минус в практиках Кастанеды (но это спорный минус, многие со мной не согласятся) - уже давно умер тот этнос, которому она приписывается. Но в буддизме, христианстве и т.п. эти практики есть (называются по другому) - а это живые традиции. Просто так получилось, что книги Кастанеды попали мне в руки, а из них, как и из других интересных книг, думающий человек может выжать для себя полезные крупицы и привнести их в свою дальнейшую практику (может и в другой традиции).

Многие идут по этому Пути дальше и достигли на нем хороших результатов (не хуже, чем многие буддисты, коих имел честь видеть), это их выбор. Мне не хватило духу идти этим Путем дальше (многие заканчивают его в психбольнице, если не хватает энергии и решимости, а также если не квалифицированный наставник; что, впрочем, и в тантре, и в чань имеет место быть). Но у меня осталось уважение к его творчеству. Главное - идти дальше, вперед, не оглядываюсь на свои прежние дороги.


С уважением к участникам форума.

Вот, хотел немножко встать на защиту данного писателя. Из творчества Кастанеды выросло целое поколение людей. Более того, целое направление мысли. Правильное оно или нет, но мы уж точно не можем этим похвастаться (взрастить целое направление человеческой мысли). А потому как и всё великое надо уважать.

А когда говорят о том, что Кастанеду не интересно читать - это человек читал не вдумчиво, без анализа, поверхностно. И обычно - не более трех-четырех книг. Обычно заканчивают читать на первых двух - а там как раз то, что отворачивает неподготовленного читателя от этого Пути. Специально.
Впрочем, и мат.анализ не интересно читать - ибо не велело. Нужна работа мысли, а это всегда скучно  :Smilie:  Кастанеда - это книги для работы над прочитанным "в поте лица", как и буддийская литература. Это не чтиво в поезде, поэтому многие бросают, ибо не весело и раздражает необходимостью напрягаться.
Я один раз тоже в раздражении о том, что ничего не понятно и бред какой-то, швырнул четвертый том в стену. Но из-за своего упрямства, через месяц где-то, собрался и специально, себе назло стал вдумчиво читать дальше, строчка за строчкой. Из-за вредности. Много раз бросал, а через какое-то время садился читать дальше. И не жалею о том.

Говорят, что книги Кастанеды меняет жизнь человека, даже если он его читал со скепсисом, специально чтобы опровергать. Но если при этом читал вдумчиво, то это уже в будущем если и буддист, то уже не тот буддист, как без этих книг.

При критике книг Кастанеды следует помнить, что человек и путь, который он предлагает - это разные "вещи". Можно критиковать человека, а можно путь. Но чаще критикуя человека, порочат путь. Или наоборот.

Православные, например, критикуя путь Кастанеды, говорят: смотрите, мол, Кастанеда был бабник, что ж это за путь воина такой. А не видят, что люди идут этим путем и им не мешает то, что Кастанеда был бабник. Они в ответ говорят: "Ишь, какой был обманщик и проказник". И дальше делают свое дело с успехом. И достигают. Почему православные чащи связывают огрехи личности основателя учения с недостатками его учения? Наверное, потому что у них есть в Евангелии спорное утверждение: "По делам их узнаете их".

Это как порочить буддизм, показывая на одного геше (все меня понимают), и говорить, что монахи обеты нарушают, а значит буддизм плохой. А другие говорят: "Ишь, какой наш геше не хороший", и продолжают практиковать. И достигают.

----------

Анна А (12.11.2017), Шуньяананда (11.11.2017)

----------


## Денис Ч

И еще:

забыл про практику перемены шаблонов поведения. Самый простой пример - когда ты меняешь свой маршрут из дома на работу, сбивая этим с толку охотника. Но это мелочи, из которых идут далекие выводы.

Да и много еще чего есть, нет времени писать.


Кастанеда призывал всегда платить по счетам, медленно но верно распутывая клубок своих связей с миром.

Например, где-то читал про него, как он позвонил своей бывшей подруге и спросил, что ей надо, чтобы больше она с ним не связывалась. Та говорит, что, не помню какую, машину, то ли Роллс ройс, то ли что-то подобное (не дешевое). Через несколько дней Карлос звонит ей опять и говорит - смотри, мол, в окно; там твоя новая машина стоит.
И так постепенно расплатился по счетам со своей прошлой жизнью.

Это тоже хорошая практика стать непривязанным. Кстати, прежде чем стать монахом, надо ее выполнить - закрыть все свои обязательства в мире. Чем не буддизм?

Вообще, книги Кастанеды - хороший трамплин в монашество. Потому что монах живет как воин - в трудностях и лишениях. А Кастанеда учит этой дисциплине тяжелой жизни, которую мало кто может выдержать без внутреннего стержня.

----------

Анна А (12.11.2017), Шуньяананда (11.11.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> При критике книг Кастанеды следует помнить, что человек и путь, который он предлагает - это разные "вещи".


Зачем учиться у такого человека?
Ищите учителей, которые воплотили в себе путь.
Различайте по плодам, как вам и советовали люди-пути всю дорогу  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Ч (11.11.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Если так- же вдумчиво сходить по пути- В.И. Ленина-Сталина- соседки Бабы- Маши.. , то толку будет больше, ибо если у Кастанеды- прямые обучалки (с псевдотрудным пониманием и от того "ценные" понявшим), то у Бабы- Маши придётся выдирать обучение ещё сложнее (не "прямо")- что сделает Учение- сверх ценным.

----------

Денис Ч (11.11.2017), Шуньяананда (11.11.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> ... у Бабы- Маши придётся выдирать обучение ещё сложнее (не "прямо")- что сделает Учение- сверх ценным.


Если Баба Маша научит варить "секретный" борщ или солить "тайное" сало, как надо, то от этого и "по жизни" пользы больше будет всем вокруг!  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (11.11.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> И еще:
> 
> забыл про практику перемены шаблонов поведения. Самый простой пример - когда ты меняешь свой маршрут из дома на работу, сбивая этим с толку охотника. Но это мелочи, из которых идут далекие выводы.
> 
> Да и много еще чего есть, нет времени писать.
> 
> 
> Кастанеда призывал всегда платить по счетам, медленно но верно распутывая клубок своих связей с миром.
> 
> ...


  очарование жизни рода,племени общины с сохраненным сакральным началом,если еще и сочувствовать и переживать-весма сладостно и почетно.Нашли и замечательно!!Прожили и пережили-великолепно!!Нарисовались на буддийском форуме-преславно!!
А кто знает,как по другому НАДО-пусть САМ это и делкает,а не навязывает свое мнение.
"Неправильное учение в устах правильного учителя становится правильным!Правильное учение в устах мошенника становится неправильным!!""

----------

Денис Ч (11.11.2017)

----------


## Денис Ч

Да, забыл написать.

Сама личность Кастанеды, этого мистификатора, интересна. Он целенаправленно стирал свою личную историю, не позволял лишний раз себя фотографировать и т.д. Его биография известна. Скончался от от рака печени. Но есть предположения, что это был не он сам, а его дубль. Потому что есть улики на это. Тоже весьма интересно.

Вообще, все, связанное с его историей, так запутанно. Не понятно, где его жена и знакомые говорят правду, а где намеренно обманывают, запутывая следы и отводя дорожки от него.

----------


## Руфус

Что-то есть ценное в Кастанеды. Например, сдвиг точки сборки – изменение состояния сознания. До него никто так обширно не писал про это. Кто бы мог подумать, что сдвиг может быть полезным.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Что-то есть ценное в Кастанеды. Например, сдвиг точки сборки – изменение состояния сознания. До него никто так обширно не писал про это. Кто бы мог подумать, что сдвиг может быть полезным.


Ведь и Миларепа начинал,как Дон Хуан!!

----------


## Ho Shim

> 1) стирание личной истории (благо, переезд в другой регион и смена окружения дали возможность это сделать; никто на работе и в обществе про меня ничего не знает, кроме профессиональных качеств и научных публикаций). Это играет мне на руку - не надо тратить энергию на поддержание представления окружающих людей обо мне, нет привязки к определенной манере поведения. Например, даже указание Вами в поле "традиция" традиции обязывает Вас мыслить определенными штампами и ограничивать себя определенными учениями. Что уж говорить об общественных деятелях, от которых ждут определенного поведения. Так создается негибкость в развитии себя. Даже ближайший друг видит меня не тем, кто я есть;


Непонятно, зачем столько возни вокруг "личной истории". И почему ее наличие обязывает вести себя каким-то определенным образом. Какой-то примитивный шаманизм, вот мы сейчас сожжем эту куколку "личной истории" и никто ничего знать не будет. Как будто наши привычки и образ мысли содержится в этой информации. Но сам-то ты ее никогда не забудешь))) Был знаком с несколькими людьми которые достаточно радикально и успешно занимались этим. Но ничем это им не помогло. Жизнь не изменилась, но многое оказалось разрушенным. Хотя, в саморазрушении есть своя красота, кто бы спорил))
Графа традиция, это просто графа. Она ничем не обязывает. Обязывает только собственное отношение к ней. И вообще, "стирание личной истории" это уже процесс обозначающий важность последней. А, на мой взгляд, осознание ее неважности и есть процесс ее "стирания". На востоке говорят - "когда змея становится драконом, она не меняет своей чешуи".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2017)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Непонятно, зачем столько возни вокруг "личной истории". И почему ее наличие обязывает вести себя каким-то определенным образом. Какой-то примитивный шаманизм, вот мы сейчас сожжем эту куколку "личной истории" и никто ничего знать не будет. Как будто наши привычки и образ мысли содержится в этой информации. Но сам-то ты ее никогда не забудешь))) Был знаком с несколькими людьми которые достаточно радикально и успешно занимались этим. Но ничем это им не помогло. Жизнь не изменилась, но многое оказалось разрушенным. Хотя, в саморазрушении есть своя красота, кто бы спорил))
> Графа традиция, это просто графа. Она ничем не обязывает. Обязывает только собственное отношение к ней. И вообще, "стирание личной истории" это уже процесс обозначающий важность последней. А, на мой взгляд, осознание ее неважности и есть процесс ее "стирания". На востоке говорят - "когда змея становится драконом, она не меняет своей чешуи".


Наверное, эти люди сжигали мосты и стирали прошлое. А дон Хуан говорил не об этом, а о том, чтобы делать свое дело молча, не позиционируя себя в обществе в той или иной роли. То есть, неправильная предпосылка, поэтому и разочарование в практике.

Главное в стирании личной истории - это не уничтожать прошлое, а не создавать образ о себе в глазах окружающих. Если мы создали образ о себе, то люди ждут наших действий в соответствии с данным образом, а мы стараемся сохранить это представление о себе. На это уходит сила и еще мы из-за этого ограничиваем себя рамками определенного поведения.

Например, если я в обществе позиционирую себя как православный активист и все это знают, причем я, допустим, не первый год этим занимаюсь (например, я - Энтео), то люди ждут, что завтра (допустим, завтра планируется крестный ход по Москве) я буду проводить определенные действия в соответствии с принятой на себя ролью (пойду на крестный ход и буду по его окончании выступать).
А теперь: я не позиционирую себя никак, никто не знает, что я за кот такой в мешке. Я захочу - пойду завтра на крестный ход, захочу - поеду в дацан (если вдруг сегодня вечером мне вздумалось внезапно поменять религию). И никому ничего не буду объяснять, ибо никто не может предугадать моих завтрашних действий, экстраполируя на будущее мои прошлые действия.
Фишка в том, что одевая на себя одну роль в глазах общества, мы не можем просто так внезапно резко взять на себя другую роль. Ибо люди ждут от нас старой игры. И если мы резко переменились, мы должны объясниться с людьми - почему. На это уходит время и силы. Также - ограничение свободы.

Например, возьмем Навального - он создал на ТВ образ борца за справедливость. Завтра в 7:00 утра он не может резко поменять свою гражданскую позицию и стать сторонником, допустим, Путина, потому что "что скажут люди; у меня же общественная организация, все связи заточены на этом, все финансы и пр." Даже если он вдруг станет в уме сторонником Путина, тогда завтра в 8:00, когда приедет в офис, придется обманывать, чтобы поддерживать свою старую роль.

Он не может, а я могу. Потому что никто не знает, что от меня можно ожидать, никто не строит выводы относительно меня. Свобода? Да, свобода.

Мы слишком много сил тратим на поддержание той роли в игре под названием "жизнь", которую однажды взяли на себя. Свобода менять роли прямо пропорциональна отсутствию знаний о нас обществом. Например, уважаемый бханте Топпер завтра не пойдет причащаться в православный храм (если вдруг захочет (мало ли что)) - потому что и я, и Вы знаем его как монаха традиции Тхеравада. И он будет делать всё для поддержания этой роли, даже если будет внутреннее изменение. Или же вынужден будет оправдываться, отчитываться перед нами о том, почему поменялся. А человек без личной истории (не создающий образ о себе) может резко менять траектории своего полета без объяснений.

Об этом говорил дон Хуан, а не о сжигании старых фотографий.

Понимаете?

----------


## Денис Ч

Разные люди, слившие много информации о себе коллегам по работе, соседям и т.д., и которым уже обременительно поддерживать тот образ, который они создали в глазах окружающих о себе (ибо уже внутри хотят перемен этого образа, а окружение инерционно), испытывают радость от переезда в другой город, лучше - другую страну. Выкидывают старую сим-карту и т.д. Старых связей нет, новым людям (коллегам, соседям) можно наговорить о себе все что угодно. Радуются свободе. 

У многих хватает мудрости больше не творить ошибок - т.е. не сливать информацию о себе на работе, во дворе и т.д. (не болтать, в общем). И тогда свобода выбора траектории остается с ними. 

А многие люди, увы, за чашечкой чая на работе рассказывают всю свою подноготную. И опять - определенная роль, которую надо питать своей энергией для ее поддержания.

Часто этим грешат бабушки. В поликлинике, если сидит на лавочке бабушка, то можно узнать все о ее детях (иногда даже об интимных подробностях). Такие точки слива информации о себе тоже надо контролировать, не делиться информацией с болтунами. Наши бабушки, видимо, Кастанеду в свое время не прочитали, поэтому часто бывает - живешь с людьми через улицу, а благодаря их маме, знаешь, сколько раз за неделю они занимаются любовью (муж с женой). Причем сами эти молодые люди и не догадываются, что я это знаю.

Забыл кто, сказал, что если "напустить вокруг себя туман" (термин прям из книг Кастанеды), то энергия человека возрастает, он ее не тратит на объяснения о себе.

Помните модную в СССР песню "One Way Ticket"? Какое у нас было легкое настроение со вкусом свободы, когда мы в молодости уезжаем куда-то и у нас только билет в один конец. Едем в неизвестность, где мы - новые неизвестные никому люди. Так вот, практика стирания личной истории дона Хуана позволяет (при правильном ее применении) все время быть в этом настроении. Здесь была тема "Делает ли нас буддизм счастливее?". Я скажу, что учение дона Хуана при правильном применении тоже способствует этому.

Под стиранием личной истории имеется ввиду именно это. А не уничтожение старых фактов.

Кстати, когда монаху (в буддизме, в христианстве) дается новое имя - это тоже разрушение прежнего человека, стирание личной истории.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Непонятно, зачем столько возни вокруг "личной истории". И почему ее наличие обязывает вести себя каким-то определенным образом. Какой-то примитивный шаманизм, вот мы сейчас сожжем эту куколку "личной истории" и никто ничего знать не будет. Как будто наши привычки и образ мысли содержится в этой информации. Но сам-то ты ее никогда не забудешь))) Был знаком с несколькими людьми которые достаточно радикально и успешно занимались этим. Но ничем это им не помогло. Жизнь не изменилась, но многое оказалось разрушенным. Хотя, в саморазрушении есть своя красота, кто бы спорил))
> Графа традиция, это просто графа. Она ничем не обязывает. Обязывает только собственное отношение к ней. И вообще, "стирание личной истории" это уже процесс обозначающий важность последней. А, на мой взгляд, осознание ее неважности и есть процесс ее "стирания". На востоке говорят - "когда змея становится драконом, она не меняет своей чешуи".


  Для новичка сделать что то а потом осознать суетность и мизерность проблемы-это нормально и полезно.
Поскольку речь о Доне Хуане ,как представителе культуры индейцев,так там ритуалы ,которых нет у нашей культуры,нет эффективного меанизма забывания,кроме лозунга"Забей!!"
     А в той культуре это базовый момент!! и методы -В том числе и пейота,шалфей,аяуаска,Сан Педро-как стиратели.

----------


## Руфус

Стирание личной истории для того чтоб внимание других людей не фиксировало твою точку сборки сугубо в одном положении, чтоб было возможно свободно без препятствий ее сдвигать.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Понимаете?


Ваша свобода, это какая-то несвобода)) Я не вижу никакой проблемы в перемене взглядов, если ты искренен в каждый момент времени. Сегодня православный атеист, завтра пошел в кибердацан. И никому не надо ничего объяснять, почему вчера я не ел мясо, а сегодня не бреюсь по четвергам. И не надо ничего прятать, и никто не сможет предугадать завтрашних действий. Слишком много внимания к несозданию образа о себе, что само по себе тоже образ  :Wink:  Все очень просто, если ты не связан чужим мнением о себе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2017)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Стирание личной истории для того чтоб внимание других людей не фиксировало твою точку сборки сугубо в одном положении, чтоб было возможно свободно без препятствий ее сдвигать.


Собственно, я правильно понял, что главный вопрос этой техники (стирания личной истории) это _внимание других людей_?

----------


## Руфус

> Собственно, я правильно понял, что главный вопрос этой техники (стирания личной истории) это _внимание других людей_?


Вроде бы да  :Smilie:

----------


## Руфус

Обычно маги манипулируют не только собой, но и другими.

----------


## Руфус

Если слушать музыку, например, то точка сборки начнет сдвигаться в некоторое направление. Ми каждый имеем влияние на сознание друг друга. Даже конкретные места, ландшафты  (что называют места силы)  могут оказать влияние на сознание, точку сборки.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2019)

----------

